# Afraid of the future



## aLandRemembered

I am a 20 year old college drop out that looks at the path this country is headed down and I do not know whether to cry from sorrow or to run away in fear, before you try to recruit me to your side, if you pledge allegiance to the republicans, the democrats, or big business don't waste your breath on me. We have hard times ahead of us but I really want to believe that we can save ourselves before it is too late.


----------



## prison/con.net

1-10% of the population MIGHT be able to survive what is coming.  It takes tremendous amounts of time ad preps to make survival likely for yourself, and you probably won't want to still be alive, actually, with everything and everybody gone and life really, really hard, with all the diseases out to get you and no real defense against them anymore


----------



## aLandRemembered

prison/con.net said:


> 1-10% of the population MIGHT be able to survive what is coming.  It takes tremendous amounts of time ad preps to make survival likely for yourself, and you probably won't want to still be alive, actually, with everything and everybody gone and life really, really hard, with all the diseases out to get you and no real defense against them anymore


Not so much worried about a survival scenario so much as 1984


----------



## prison/con.net

1984 WILL be shtf.  When the foreigners see the martial law, they'll stop buying our debt, wjhich means collapse of the $, which means nobody will work and there will be no trade, domestic or foreign.  Why would anyone work for toilet tissue? thats what the $100 bill will be if nationwide martial law lasts for more than a week or so.


----------



## aLandRemembered

prison/con.net said:


> 1984 WILL be shtf.  When the foreigners see the martial law, they'll stop buying our debt, wjhich means collapse of the $, which means nobody will work and there will be no trade, domestic or foreign.  Why would anyone work for toilet tissue? thats what the $100 bill will be if nationwide martial law lasts for more than a week or so.


Not sure what shtf means


----------



## prison/con.net

stuff hits the fan, TEOTWAKI, the end of the world as we know it, total collapse


----------



## WinterBorn

prison/con.net said:


> 1984 WILL be shtf.  When the foreigners see the martial law, they'll stop buying our debt, wjhich means collapse of the $, which means nobody will work and there will be no trade, domestic or foreign.  Why would anyone work for toilet tissue? thats what the $100 bill will be if nationwide martial law lasts for more than a week or so.



What will cause the gov't to introduce martial law nationwide?


----------



## Gracie

Civil unrest?


----------



## WinterBorn

Gracie said:


> Civil unrest?



I could see that being a reason for martial law in a few isolated places, but not the entire nation.


----------



## aLandRemembered

WinterBorn said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Civil unrest?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could see that being a reason for martial law in a few isolated places, but not the entire nation.
Click to expand...

If we can manage civil unrest throughout the nation without martial law coming in to play that would be preferable.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

WinterBorn said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Civil unrest?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could see that being a reason for martial law in a few isolated places, but not the entire nation.
Click to expand...


 They start taking money out of peoples accounts like they did in Greece things might get a little nasty all over.


----------



## MaryL

aLandRemembered said:


> I am a 20 year old college drop out that looks at the path this country is headed down and I do not know whether to cry from sorrow or to run away in fear, before you try to recruit me to your side, if you pledge allegiance to the republicans, the democrats, or big business don't waste your breath on me. We have hard times ahead of us but I really want to believe that we can save ourselves before it is too late.


Quit, give up. No other generation had to go through the same  lonesome valley as you, NOPE. Everyone else  fought their demons and struggled. No other generation asked these same questions? They all managed to tough it out. You want a nursemaid?


----------



## aLandRemembered

MaryL said:


> aLandRemembered said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a 20 year old college drop out that looks at the path this country is headed down and I do not know whether to cry from sorrow or to run away in fear, before you try to recruit me to your side, if you pledge allegiance to the republicans, the democrats, or big business don't waste your breath on me. We have hard times ahead of us but I really want to believe that we can save ourselves before it is too late.
> 
> 
> 
> Quit, give up. No other generation had to go through the same  lonesome valley as you, NOPE. Everyone else  fought their demons and struggled. No other generation asked these same questions? They all managed to tough it out. You want a nursemaid?
Click to expand...

Not what I want at all, I want my generation to come together as a group, say fuck you to the older generations flawed ways and actually create a country we can be proud to call America. You can keep your nursemaids and demons, we have shit to get done.


----------



## MaryL

aLandRemembered said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aLandRemembered said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a 20 year old college drop out that looks at the path this country is headed down and I do not know whether to cry from sorrow or to run away in fear, before you try to recruit me to your side, if you pledge allegiance to the republicans, the democrats, or big business don't waste your breath on me. We have hard times ahead of us but I really want to believe that we can save ourselves before it is too late.
> 
> 
> 
> Quit, give up. No other generation had to go through the same  lonesome valley as you, NOPE. Everyone else  fought their demons and struggled. No other generation asked these same questions? They all managed to tough it out. You want a nursemaid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not what I want at all, I want my generation to come together as a group, say fuck you to the older generations flawed ways and actually create a country we can be proud to call America. You can keep your nursemaids and demons, we have shit to get done.
Click to expand...

Good for you, I hope you kick ass. So ferocious and full of piss. Ever  hear the wiffenpoof song? Poor little lost sheep...


----------



## aLandRemembered

MaryL said:


> aLandRemembered said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aLandRemembered said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a 20 year old college drop out that looks at the path this country is headed down and I do not know whether to cry from sorrow or to run away in fear, before you try to recruit me to your side, if you pledge allegiance to the republicans, the democrats, or big business don't waste your breath on me. We have hard times ahead of us but I really want to believe that we can save ourselves before it is too late.
> 
> 
> 
> Quit, give up. No other generation had to go through the same  lonesome valley as you, NOPE. Everyone else  fought their demons and struggled. No other generation asked these same questions? They all managed to tough it out. You want a nursemaid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not what I want at all, I want my generation to come together as a group, say fuck you to the older generations flawed ways and actually create a country we can be proud to call America. You can keep your nursemaids and demons, we have shit to get done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good for you, I hope you kick ass. So ferocious and full of piss. Ever  hear the wiffenpoof song? Poor little lost sheep...
Click to expand...

Thank you I think... I have never heard the wiffenpoof song so I am not sure if the sheep thing is from the song or if you are calling me a lost sheep. Side note that the singular of sheep is sheep kind of bothers me, but that could be the concussion.


----------



## MaryL

aLandRemembered said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aLandRemembered said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aLandRemembered said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a 20 year old college drop out that looks at the path this country is headed down and I do not know whether to cry from sorrow or to run away in fear, before you try to recruit me to your side, if you pledge allegiance to the republicans, the democrats, or big business don't waste your breath on me. We have hard times ahead of us but I really want to believe that we can save ourselves before it is too late.
> 
> 
> 
> Quit, give up. No other generation had to go through the same  lonesome valley as you, NOPE. Everyone else  fought their demons and struggled. No other generation asked these same questions? They all managed to tough it out. You want a nursemaid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not what I want at all, I want my generation to come together as a group, say fuck you to the older generations flawed ways and actually create a country we can be proud to call America. You can keep your nursemaids and demons, we have shit to get done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good for you, I hope you kick ass. So ferocious and full of piss. Ever  hear the wiffenpoof song? Poor little lost sheep...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you I think... I have never heard the wiffenpoof song so I am not sure if the sheep thing is from the song or if you are calling me a lost sheep. Side note that the singular of sheep is sheep kind of bothers me, but that could be the concussion.
Click to expand...

Go out and do your best.  You will.


----------



## aLandRemembered

MaryL said:


> aLandRemembered said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aLandRemembered said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aLandRemembered said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a 20 year old college drop out that looks at the path this country is headed down and I do not know whether to cry from sorrow or to run away in fear, before you try to recruit me to your side, if you pledge allegiance to the republicans, the democrats, or big business don't waste your breath on me. We have hard times ahead of us but I really want to believe that we can save ourselves before it is too late.
> 
> 
> 
> Quit, give up. No other generation had to go through the same  lonesome valley as you, NOPE. Everyone else  fought their demons and struggled. No other generation asked these same questions? They all managed to tough it out. You want a nursemaid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not what I want at all, I want my generation to come together as a group, say fuck you to the older generations flawed ways and actually create a country we can be proud to call America. You can keep your nursemaids and demons, we have shit to get done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good for you, I hope you kick ass. So ferocious and full of piss. Ever  hear the wiffenpoof song? Poor little lost sheep...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you I think... I have never heard the wiffenpoof song so I am not sure if the sheep thing is from the song or if you are calling me a lost sheep. Side note that the singular of sheep is sheep kind of bothers me, but that could be the concussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go out and do your best.  You will.
Click to expand...

Thank you Mary


----------



## longknife

Here's what makes me fear for the future -->

*The Future of The World?*









With a lot more that'll make you cry @ 26 Pictures That Will Make You Scared For The Future


----------



## aLandRemembered

longknife said:


> Here's what makes me fear for the future -->
> 
> *The Future of The World?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With a lot more that'll make you cry @ 26 Pictures That Will Make You Scared For The Future


And all of those individual's votes count just as little as yours or mine!


----------



## Ringel05

aLandRemembered said:


> I am a 20 year old college drop out that looks at the path this country is headed down and I do not know whether to cry from sorrow or to run away in fear, before you try to recruit me to your side, if you pledge allegiance to the republicans, the democrats, or big business don't waste your breath on me. We have hard times ahead of us but I really want to believe that we can save ourselves before it is too late.


Good luck........ You're gonna need it...... 

http://www.newworldeconomics.com/archives/2014/092814_files/TheFateofEmpiresbySirJohnGlubb.pdf



> As we pass through life, we learn by experience. We look back on our behaviour when we were young and think how foolish we were. In the same way our family, our community and our town endeavour to avoid the mistakes made by our predecessors.  The experiences of the human race have been recorded, in more or less detail, for some four thousand years. If we attempt to study such a period of time in as many countries as possible, we seem to discover
> the same patterns constantly repeated under widely differing conditions of climate, culture and religion. Surely, we ask
> ourselves, if we studied calmly and impartially the history of human institutions and development over these four thousand years, should we not reach conclusions which would assist to solve our problems today? For everything that is occurring around us has happened again and again before.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

aLandRemembered said:


> I am a 20 year old college drop out that looks at the path this country is headed down and I do not know whether to cry from sorrow or to run away in fear, before you try to recruit me to your side, if you pledge allegiance to the republicans, the democrats, or big business don't waste your breath on me. We have hard times ahead of us but I really want to believe that we can save ourselves before it is too late.


Ignorant, unfounded, hyperbolic nonsense.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

prison/con.net said:


> 1984 WILL be shtf.  When the foreigners see the martial law, they'll stop buying our debt, wjhich means collapse of the $, which means nobody will work and there will be no trade, domestic or foreign.  Why would anyone work for toilet tissue? thats what the $100 bill will be if nationwide martial law lasts for more than a week or so.


More ignorant, unfounded, hyperbolic nonsense.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

WinterBorn said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Civil unrest?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could see that being a reason for martial law in a few isolated places, but not the entire nation.
Click to expand...

'Martial law' is constitutional only in places where there is actual war and the courts have ceased to function. (_Ex parte Milligan_)


----------



## there4eyeM

Existence is change. 
No one can be prepared for everything. 
Attaining the state of being in the present is the maximum one can do. Then, even if the end comes, it will be recognized for what it is, just another event.


----------



## Sunni Man

aLandRemembered said:


> Not what I want at all,* I want my generation to come together as a group, say fuck you to the older generations flawed ways* and actually create a country we can be proud to call America. You can keep your nursemaids and demons, we have shit to get done.


That is the exact same mindset the young people had during the chinese cultural revolution under Mao.   .....


----------



## Treeshepherd

aLandRemembered said:


> I am a 20 year old college drop out that looks at the path this country is headed down and I do not know whether to cry from sorrow or to run away in fear, before you try to recruit me to your side, if you pledge allegiance to the republicans, the democrats, or big business don't waste your breath on me. We have hard times ahead of us but I really want to believe that we can save ourselves before it is too late.



Welcome.

Prepare to be recruited to the Tree Party


----------



## aLandRemembered

Treeshepherd said:


> aLandRemembered said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a 20 year old college drop out that looks at the path this country is headed down and I do not know whether to cry from sorrow or to run away in fear, before you try to recruit me to your side, if you pledge allegiance to the republicans, the democrats, or big business don't waste your breath on me. We have hard times ahead of us but I really want to believe that we can save ourselves before it is too late.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome.
> 
> Prepare to be recruited to the Tree Party
Click to expand...

Do you have a pamphlet for me?


----------



## aLandRemembered

Ringel05 said:


> aLandRemembered said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a 20 year old college drop out that looks at the path this country is headed down and I do not know whether to cry from sorrow or to run away in fear, before you try to recruit me to your side, if you pledge allegiance to the republicans, the democrats, or big business don't waste your breath on me. We have hard times ahead of us but I really want to believe that we can save ourselves before it is too late.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck........ You're gonna need it......
> 
> http://www.newworldeconomics.com/archives/2014/092814_files/TheFateofEmpiresbySirJohnGlubb.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As we pass through life, we learn by experience. We look back on our behaviour when we were young and think how foolish we were. In the same way our family, our community and our town endeavour to avoid the mistakes made by our predecessors.  The experiences of the human race have been recorded, in more or less detail, for some four thousand years. If we attempt to study such a period of time in as many countries as possible, we seem to discover
> the same patterns constantly repeated under widely differing conditions of climate, culture and religion. Surely, we ask
> ourselves, if we studied calmly and impartially the history of human institutions and development over these four thousand years, should we not reach conclusions which would assist to solve our problems today? For everything that is occurring around us has happened again and again before.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I completely agree with you that the world goes through cycles, and that the only way to break those cycles is to recognize them and do things differently.


----------



## Treeshepherd

aLandRemembered said:


> Treeshepherd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aLandRemembered said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a 20 year old college drop out that looks at the path this country is headed down and I do not know whether to cry from sorrow or to run away in fear, before you try to recruit me to your side, if you pledge allegiance to the republicans, the democrats, or big business don't waste your breath on me. We have hard times ahead of us but I really want to believe that we can save ourselves before it is too late.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome.
> 
> Prepare to be recruited to the Tree Party
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have a pamphlet for me?
Click to expand...


No! Pamphlets are written on dead trees.


----------



## aLandRemembered

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> aLandRemembered said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a 20 year old college drop out that looks at the path this country is headed down and I do not know whether to cry from sorrow or to run away in fear, before you try to recruit me to your side, if you pledge allegiance to the republicans, the democrats, or big business don't waste your breath on me. We have hard times ahead of us but I really want to believe that we can save ourselves before it is too late.
> 
> 
> 
> Ignorant, unfounded, hyperbolic nonsense.
Click to expand...

Clayton I get that you know a few words, do you know any other ones so that we could maybe have a conversation as to how it is ignorant unfounded hyperbolic nonsense as you are so fond of calling all of my posts?


----------



## aLandRemembered

Treeshepherd said:


> aLandRemembered said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Treeshepherd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aLandRemembered said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a 20 year old college drop out that looks at the path this country is headed down and I do not know whether to cry from sorrow or to run away in fear, before you try to recruit me to your side, if you pledge allegiance to the republicans, the democrats, or big business don't waste your breath on me. We have hard times ahead of us but I really want to believe that we can save ourselves before it is too late.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome.
> 
> Prepare to be recruited to the Tree Party
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have a pamphlet for me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No! Pamphlets are written on dead trees.
Click to expand...

What about an electronic flyer?


----------



## Ringel05

aLandRemembered said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aLandRemembered said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a 20 year old college drop out that looks at the path this country is headed down and I do not know whether to cry from sorrow or to run away in fear, before you try to recruit me to your side, if you pledge allegiance to the republicans, the democrats, or big business don't waste your breath on me. We have hard times ahead of us but I really want to believe that we can save ourselves before it is too late.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck........ You're gonna need it......
> 
> http://www.newworldeconomics.com/archives/2014/092814_files/TheFateofEmpiresbySirJohnGlubb.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As we pass through life, we learn by experience. We look back on our behaviour when we were young and think how foolish we were. In the same way our family, our community and our town endeavour to avoid the mistakes made by our predecessors.  The experiences of the human race have been recorded, in more or less detail, for some four thousand years. If we attempt to study such a period of time in as many countries as possible, we seem to discover
> the same patterns constantly repeated under widely differing conditions of climate, culture and religion. Surely, we ask
> ourselves, if we studied calmly and impartially the history of human institutions and development over these four thousand years, should we not reach conclusions which would assist to solve our problems today? For everything that is occurring around us has happened again and again before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I completely agree with you that the world goes through cycles, and that the only way to break those cycles is to recognize them and do things differently.
Click to expand...

Then you should also recognize that doing things differently means the elimination of human nature (and all that entails), only one way to do that.......


----------



## Ringel05

aLandRemembered said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aLandRemembered said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a 20 year old college drop out that looks at the path this country is headed down and I do not know whether to cry from sorrow or to run away in fear, before you try to recruit me to your side, if you pledge allegiance to the republicans, the democrats, or big business don't waste your breath on me. We have hard times ahead of us but I really want to believe that we can save ourselves before it is too late.
> 
> 
> 
> Ignorant, unfounded, hyperbolic nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Clayton I get that you know a few words, do you know any other ones so that we could maybe have a conversation as to how it is ignorant unfounded hyperbolic nonsense as you are so fond of calling all of my posts?
Click to expand...

He's projecting, as usual, typical political hack. happens a lot around here.


----------



## aLandRemembered

Ringel05 said:


> aLandRemembered said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aLandRemembered said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a 20 year old college drop out that looks at the path this country is headed down and I do not know whether to cry from sorrow or to run away in fear, before you try to recruit me to your side, if you pledge allegiance to the republicans, the democrats, or big business don't waste your breath on me. We have hard times ahead of us but I really want to believe that we can save ourselves before it is too late.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck........ You're gonna need it......
> 
> http://www.newworldeconomics.com/archives/2014/092814_files/TheFateofEmpiresbySirJohnGlubb.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As we pass through life, we learn by experience. We look back on our behaviour when we were young and think how foolish we were. In the same way our family, our community and our town endeavour to avoid the mistakes made by our predecessors.  The experiences of the human race have been recorded, in more or less detail, for some four thousand years. If we attempt to study such a period of time in as many countries as possible, we seem to discover
> the same patterns constantly repeated under widely differing conditions of climate, culture and religion. Surely, we ask
> ourselves, if we studied calmly and impartially the history of human institutions and development over these four thousand years, should we not reach conclusions which would assist to solve our problems today? For everything that is occurring around us has happened again and again before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I completely agree with you that the world goes through cycles, and that the only way to break those cycles is to recognize them and do things differently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you should also recognize that doing things differently means the elimination of human nature (and all that entails), only one way to do that.......
Click to expand...

Then we disagree on what I think is one of the key parts of human nature, its always changing, we are animals just as much as a dog or a chimp, yeah sure we are a hell of a lot more sophisticated, in ways, but we are still subject to evolution and change like anything else. The true beauty of the universe is that it is constantly changing.


----------



## Ringel05

aLandRemembered said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aLandRemembered said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aLandRemembered said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a 20 year old college drop out that looks at the path this country is headed down and I do not know whether to cry from sorrow or to run away in fear, before you try to recruit me to your side, if you pledge allegiance to the republicans, the democrats, or big business don't waste your breath on me. We have hard times ahead of us but I really want to believe that we can save ourselves before it is too late.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck........ You're gonna need it......
> 
> http://www.newworldeconomics.com/archives/2014/092814_files/TheFateofEmpiresbySirJohnGlubb.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As we pass through life, we learn by experience. We look back on our behaviour when we were young and think how foolish we were. In the same way our family, our community and our town endeavour to avoid the mistakes made by our predecessors.  The experiences of the human race have been recorded, in more or less detail, for some four thousand years. If we attempt to study such a period of time in as many countries as possible, we seem to discover
> the same patterns constantly repeated under widely differing conditions of climate, culture and religion. Surely, we ask
> ourselves, if we studied calmly and impartially the history of human institutions and development over these four thousand years, should we not reach conclusions which would assist to solve our problems today? For everything that is occurring around us has happened again and again before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I completely agree with you that the world goes through cycles, and that the only way to break those cycles is to recognize them and do things differently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you should also recognize that doing things differently means the elimination of human nature (and all that entails), only one way to do that.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then we disagree on what I think is one of the key parts of human nature, its always changing, we are animals just as much as a dog or a chimp, yeah sure we are a hell of a lot more sophisticated, in ways, but we are still subject to evolution and change like anything else. The true beauty of the universe is that it is constantly changing.
Click to expand...

You're still young, you still have hope.


----------



## prison/con.net

anyone who can't see what will happen is just too dumb to bother with. The $ has been inflated to be worth on 1/60th what it was worth a century ago. So what do you think it will be worth in another 20 years, hmm? Almost all of that inflation has occurred since 1970, too. In 1915, gold was $20 an oz. that same $20 bought you a new SSA Colt revolver, too. Today, both cost $1200+. In 1970, a new series 70 colt .45 auto was $135. and gold was (on the world market, $80+ per oz) Today, the Colt .45 is over $800. A big new V8 Ford or Chevy was $4000 in 1970. If you COULD buy one like it today, it'd be $40,000.  In 1970, gas was 40c per gallon and a Big Mac was 55c and a regular burger was 20c


----------



## Bleipriester

aLandRemembered said:


> I am a 20 year old college drop out that looks at the path this country is headed down and I do not know whether to cry from sorrow or to run away in fear, before you try to recruit me to your side, if you pledge allegiance to the republicans, the democrats, or big business don't waste your breath on me. We have hard times ahead of us but I really want to believe that we can save ourselves before it is too late.


For your country, I think, a revolution is needed in order to change something. With your rejection of reps and dems, you excluded the democratic process from the possible methods of forming the country because these are the only parties that have the possibility to govern. These parties, however, will not change a thing and their politics are similar to the measures a small child would set up. For example if some reps or dems are running out of mush, they start to unrelentingly cry all day until the mush runs again, no matter if it will cause mush shortages at more important places. What is in the focus of these parties is further not the remaining of a working society but the remaining of total capitalism, whose priority all others have to defer to. That means in case of a crisis, like that one we have seen some years ago, people start to be dependent on privately run social give aways of food. In a true crisis, which the US cannot solve anymore due to its dependency on financial services (that money can only create money, but can destroy much more than money; it will not be released before the crisis due to the unchallenged priority of total capitalism and destroys itself during the crisis), the availability of social benefits, privately or state run, declines faster the more it is needed.
This is why a revolution is needed for your country. At least temporarily, the system has to keep those parts of the economy artificially alive that would die otherwise. For example, a factory that isn´t profitable anymore in the crisis must be kept running for the sake of the workers and whole economy because the closure would only cause more immiseration of the workers and shortages and other companies would also have to close their factories when the ordered components will no longer arrive due to the mentioned factory´s closure. Thus, it would further increase the misery of the people and the destruction of the economy.


----------



## Ringel05

prison/con.net said:


> anyone who can't see what will happen is just too dumb to bother with. The $ has been inflated to be worth on 1/60th what it was worth a century ago. So what do you think it will be worth in another 20 years, hmm? Almost all of that inflation has occurred since 1970, too. In 1915, gold was $20 an oz. that same $20 bought you a new SSA Colt revolver, too. Today, both cost $1200+. In 1970, a new series 70 colt .45 auto was $135. and gold was (on the world market, $80+ per oz) Today, the Colt .45 is over $800. A big new V8 Ford or Chevy was $4000 in 1970. If you COULD buy one like it today, it'd be $40,000.  In 1970, gas was 40c per gallon and a Big Mac was 55c and a regular burger was 20c


Obviously you don't even understand the basics of economics.


----------



## there4eyeM

There is no question of anything like a classic 'revolution' happening in the US in the foreseeable future, nor would one be desirable or necessary. The means exist to change things fairly radically without armed violence, though there might be some virtual violence done to ideologies, religions and fixed ideas.
Large scale change must happen, however. That is evident. Things cannot continue as they are, and the present two-party dictatorship is not going to be what provides the proper responses.


----------



## Statistikhengst

aLandRemembered said:


> I am a 20 year old college drop out that looks at the path this country is headed down and I do not know whether to cry from sorrow or to run away in fear, before you try to recruit me to your side, if you pledge allegiance to the republicans, the democrats, or big business don't waste your breath on me. We have hard times ahead of us but I really want to believe that we can save ourselves before it is too late.




aLandRemembered 

Welcome to USMB and I hope you have a good time here.

Our multiverse, of which our Universe is just one part, is so enormous that it surpasses all imagination.

Ad-shem is in the driver's seat, whether we want to admit it or not. The Universe is unfolding just as it should. Great empires come, great empires go. Who knows that the political map of our beautiful blue planet will look like 400 years from now, assuming that Homo Sapiens makes it that far?

Now, I recommend that you drink a nice, soothing drink and concentrate first on enjoying being 20 years old.

Best to you,

Stat


----------



## Politico

aLandRemembered said:


> I am a 20 year old college drop out that looks at the path this country is headed down and I do not know whether to cry from sorrow or to run away in fear, before you try to recruit me to your side, if you pledge allegiance to the republicans, the democrats, or big business don't waste your breath on me. We have hard times ahead of us but I really want to believe that we can save ourselves before it is too late.


The only thing we need you to do is pay back the loans you took out.


----------



## aLandRemembered

there4eyeM said:


> There is no question of anything like a classic 'revolution' happening in the US in the foreseeable future, nor would one be desirable or necessary. The means exist to change things fairly radically without armed violence, though there might be some virtual violence done to ideologies, religions and fixed ideas.
> Large scale change must happen, however. That is evident. Things cannot continue as they are, and the present two-party dictatorship is not going to be what provides the proper responses.


There have been plenty of nonviolent revolutions in the past, I do not know that we as Americans are capable of it, we were founded on violence and as a nation we seem to have a thirst for it but I would much rather as you said be able to affect the change we need through the tearing down of the ideologies, religions, and fixed ideas that are oppressing our freedoms.


----------



## aLandRemembered

Politico said:


> aLandRemembered said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a 20 year old college drop out that looks at the path this country is headed down and I do not know whether to cry from sorrow or to run away in fear, before you try to recruit me to your side, if you pledge allegiance to the republicans, the democrats, or big business don't waste your breath on me. We have hard times ahead of us but I really want to believe that we can save ourselves before it is too late.
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing we need you to do is pay back the loans you took out.
Click to expand...

I only have 1000 left and am working on paying them back, I have been out of work for over a month now due to a concussion from a car accident.


----------



## aLandRemembered

Statistikhengst said:


> aLandRemembered said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a 20 year old college drop out that looks at the path this country is headed down and I do not know whether to cry from sorrow or to run away in fear, before you try to recruit me to your side, if you pledge allegiance to the republicans, the democrats, or big business don't waste your breath on me. We have hard times ahead of us but I really want to believe that we can save ourselves before it is too late.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aLandRemembered
> 
> Welcome to USMB and I hope you have a good time here.
> 
> Our multiverse, of which our Universe is just one part, is so enormous that it surpasses all imagination.
> 
> Ad-shem is in the driver's seat, whether we want to admit it or not. The Universe is unfolding just as it should. Great empires come, great empires go. Who knows that the political map of our beautiful blue planet will look like 400 years from now, assuming that Homo Sapiens makes it that far?
> 
> Now, I recommend that you drink a nice, soothing drink and concentrate first on enjoying being 20 years old.
> 
> Best to you,
> 
> Stat
Click to expand...

Thank you Stat, I very much do everything I can to enjoy my 20's however I have a concussion so I cannot drink or work still, and I am all out of weed, and the television or video games give me a head ache like you would not believe. So I turn to talking to my fellow Americans and trying to make our country a better place as much as I can.


----------



## Moonglow

aLandRemembered said:


> I am a 20 year old college drop out that looks at the path this country is headed down and I do not know whether to cry from sorrow or to run away in fear, before you try to recruit me to your side, if you pledge allegiance to the republicans, the democrats, or big business don't waste your breath on me. We have hard times ahead of us but I really want to believe that we can save ourselves before it is too late.


Ever thought of being a vagabond??


----------



## aLandRemembered

Unkotare said:


> aLandRemembered said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aLandRemembered said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a 20 year old college drop out that looks at the path this country is headed down and I do not know whether to cry from sorrow or to run away in fear, before you try to recruit me to your side, if you pledge allegiance to the republicans, the democrats, or big business don't waste your breath on me. We have hard times ahead of us but I really want to believe that we can save ourselves before it is too late.
> 
> 
> 
> Quit, give up. No other generation had to go through the same  lonesome valley as you, NOPE. Everyone else  fought their demons and struggled. No other generation asked these same questions? They all managed to tough it out. You want a nursemaid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not what I want at all, I want my generation to come together as a group, say fuck you to the older generations flawed ways and actually create a country we can be proud to call America. You can keep your nursemaids and demons, we have shit to get done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then STFU and do it.
Click to expand...

One man can't change the country on his own, not without being a dictator, now that seems very unamerican doesn't it? The only way to affect positive change is to create an informed public that genuinely wants a better world for itself, so I will not shut the fuck up as you state I should do, I will scream to the heavens and do as much as I individually can.


----------



## Unkotare

aLandRemembered said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aLandRemembered said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aLandRemembered said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a 20 year old college drop out that looks at the path this country is headed down and I do not know whether to cry from sorrow or to run away in fear, before you try to recruit me to your side, if you pledge allegiance to the republicans, the democrats, or big business don't waste your breath on me. We have hard times ahead of us but I really want to believe that we can save ourselves before it is too late.
> 
> 
> 
> Quit, give up. No other generation had to go through the same  lonesome valley as you, NOPE. Everyone else  fought their demons and struggled. No other generation asked these same questions? They all managed to tough it out. You want a nursemaid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not what I want at all, I want my generation to come together as a group, say fuck you to the older generations flawed ways and actually create a country we can be proud to call America. You can keep your nursemaids and demons, we have shit to get done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then STFU and do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One man can't change the country on his own, not without being a dictator, now that seems very unamerican doesn't it? The only way to affect positive change is to create an informed public that genuinely wants a better world for itself, so I will not shut the fuck up as you state I should do, I will scream to the heavens and do as much as I individually can.
Click to expand...




Specially?


----------



## aLandRemembered

Unkotare said:


> aLandRemembered said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aLandRemembered said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aLandRemembered said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a 20 year old college drop out that looks at the path this country is headed down and I do not know whether to cry from sorrow or to run away in fear, before you try to recruit me to your side, if you pledge allegiance to the republicans, the democrats, or big business don't waste your breath on me. We have hard times ahead of us but I really want to believe that we can save ourselves before it is too late.
> 
> 
> 
> Quit, give up. No other generation had to go through the same  lonesome valley as you, NOPE. Everyone else  fought their demons and struggled. No other generation asked these same questions? They all managed to tough it out. You want a nursemaid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not what I want at all, I want my generation to come together as a group, say fuck you to the older generations flawed ways and actually create a country we can be proud to call America. You can keep your nursemaids and demons, we have shit to get done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then STFU and do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One man can't change the country on his own, not without being a dictator, now that seems very unamerican doesn't it? The only way to affect positive change is to create an informed public that genuinely wants a better world for itself, so I will not shut the fuck up as you state I should do, I will scream to the heavens and do as much as I individually can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Specially?
Click to expand...

Specially? I am not special, I am American.


----------



## JoshuaZ

prison/con.net said:


> stuff hits the fan, TEOTWAKI, the end of the world as we know it, total collapse



What probability do you assign to a collapse event occurring in 2 years? In 5 years? In 10 years?


----------



## there4eyeM

Of that magnitude, realistically? Remote chance.


----------



## prison/con.net

20 years, 99%. 10 years, 90% 5 years, 50-50.


----------



## Moonglow

MaryL said:


> aLandRemembered said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a 20 year old college drop out that looks at the path this country is headed down and I do not know whether to cry from sorrow or to run away in fear, before you try to recruit me to your side, if you pledge allegiance to the republicans, the democrats, or big business don't waste your breath on me. We have hard times ahead of us but I really want to believe that we can save ourselves before it is too late.
> 
> 
> 
> Quit, give up. No other generation had to go through the same  lonesome valley as you, NOPE. Everyone else  fought their demons and struggled. No other generation asked these same questions? They all managed to tough it out. You want a nursemaid?
Click to expand...

He wants help typing niggrah....


----------



## Politico

JoshuaZ said:


> prison/con.net said:
> 
> 
> 
> stuff hits the fan, , the end of the world as we know it, total collapse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What probability do you assign to a collapse event occurring in 2 years? In 5 years? In 10 years?
Click to expand...

Seeing as he doesn't know the proper spelling of TEOTWAWKI or the difference between the two I wouldn't put much stock in his answers.


----------



## JoshuaZ

prison/con.net said:


> 20 years, 99%. 10 years, 90% 5 years, 50-50.



Interesting. Can you identify specific things you expect to happen before the collapse?


----------



## prison/con.net

they've known for at least 40 years that the boomers retiring will collapse SS,  and they don't dare touch SS, so they'll keep inflating the $. AT some point, foreigners will refuse to accept it, probably for oil, or stop buying our short term debt. When that happens, best closely monitor the short wave radio, be ready to take your vacation (ie, to BOL) at the drop of a hat and have your stuff and food already cached there.

As to the spelling Nazi, why don't you just shove your head in the rest of the way and start eating?


----------



## pillars

aLandRemembered said:


> If we can manage civil unrest throughout the nation without martial law coming in to play that would be preferable.



Why don't you worry about preparing yourself to survive by getting an education in a field that is likely to have high demand regardless of the economy?


----------



## JoshuaZ

prison/con.net said:


> they've known for at least 40 years that the boomers retiring will collapse SS,  and they don't dare touch SS, so they'll keep inflating the $. AT some point, foreigners will refuse to accept it, probably for oil, or stop buying our short term debt. When that happens, best closely monitor the short wave radio, be ready to take your vacation (ie, to BOL) at the drop of a hat and have your stuff and food already cached there.
> 
> As to the spelling Nazi, why don't you just shove your head in the rest of the way and start eating?



Hmm, a troy ounce of gold is around $1100 right now. I'm curious, suppose someone offered to make a deal with you where in 5 years if the dollar is still accepted by most foreign countries you pay them $20, and if it isn't they give you a tenth of a troy ounce of gold, would you take it?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

aLandRemembered said:


> I am a 20 year old college drop out that looks at the path this country is headed down and I do not know whether to cry from sorrow or to run away in fear, before you try to recruit me to your side, if you pledge allegiance to the republicans, the democrats, or big business don't waste your breath on me. We have hard times ahead of us but I really want to believe that we can save ourselves before it is too late.



Indeed.I could not have said it better myself. the young like yourself understand how both parties are corrupt that there is no difference in the two,that its really a one party system designed to look like two so the sheep think they have a choice in who gets elected never getting it that we dont put these people in office,that they are selected for us by the elite and the president is just a puppet and that if he doesnt do what they tell him to do,then they suffer the fate that our last president who served the people instead of the bankers did on nov 22nd 1963.

as long as we have this corrupt ONE PARTY SYSTEM of demopublicans and reprocrats,there is indeed no hope for the future of not just our country but the world since our government is always starting wars with other countries.


----------



## aLandRemembered

pillars said:


> aLandRemembered said:
> 
> 
> 
> If we can manage civil unrest throughout the nation without martial law coming in to play that would be preferable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you worry about preparing yourself to survive by getting an education in a field that is likely to have high demand regardless of the economy?
Click to expand...

Because for the last 5 or 6 years of my life I have not learned a single useful thing from our education system and feel that I can learn more through real world experience, I would rather have a strong skill set and no piece of paper from college than a piece of paper and no skills.


----------



## JoshuaZ

aLandRemembered said:


> pillars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aLandRemembered said:
> 
> 
> 
> If we can manage civil unrest throughout the nation without martial law coming in to play that would be preferable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you worry about preparing yourself to survive by getting an education in a field that is likely to have high demand regardless of the economy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because for the last 5 or 6 years of my life I have not learned a single useful thing from our education system and feel that I can learn more through real world experience, I would rather have a strong skill set and no piece of paper from college than a piece of paper and no skills.
Click to expand...


Do you not think it will impact your ability to get a job?


----------



## Unkotare

aLandRemembered said:


> for the last 5 or 6 years of my life I have not learned a single useful thing from our education system....



That's your fault, dope. You won't get less stupid by avoiding school.


----------



## aLandRemembered

JoshuaZ said:


> aLandRemembered said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pillars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aLandRemembered said:
> 
> 
> 
> If we can manage civil unrest throughout the nation without martial law coming in to play that would be preferable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you worry about preparing yourself to survive by getting an education in a field that is likely to have high demand regardless of the economy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because for the last 5 or 6 years of my life I have not learned a single useful thing from our education system and feel that I can learn more through real world experience, I would rather have a strong skill set and no piece of paper from college than a piece of paper and no skills.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you not think it will impact your ability to get a job?
Click to expand...

I acknowledge that it may make my life more difficult at points but I don't believe in going along with a system that I do not believe in just because other people do.


----------



## Moonglow

aLandRemembered said:


> JoshuaZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aLandRemembered said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pillars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aLandRemembered said:
> 
> 
> 
> If we can manage civil unrest throughout the nation without martial law coming in to play that would be preferable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you worry about preparing yourself to survive by getting an education in a field that is likely to have high demand regardless of the economy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because for the last 5 or 6 years of my life I have not learned a single useful thing from our education system and feel that I can learn more through real world experience, I would rather have a strong skill set and no piece of paper from college than a piece of paper and no skills.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you not think it will impact your ability to get a job?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I acknowledge that it may make my life more difficult at points but I don't believe in going along with a system that I do not believe in just because other people do.
Click to expand...

Then how will you exist living outside the parameters of society? Crime? Sponge?


----------



## aLandRemembered

Unkotare said:


> aLandRemembered said:
> 
> 
> 
> for the last 5 or 6 years of my life I have not learned a single useful thing from our education system....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's your fault, dope. You won't get less stupid by avoiding school.
Click to expand...

I could present a few arguments against that but am pretty sure you would ignore me, as to your accusation that I am a dope and that I am the problem not our education system, I consistently had the highest grades on my tests, except for Spanish, I have no talent for foreign languages its true, this was without doing homework because it was trivial and bored me, and I would sit through classes all day either sleeping or messing around on my phone. Myself and another student had to teach our physics class because our teacher was a narcissistic compulsive liar (she told us on numerous occasions that she was a general in the air force, no such thing, spoke 15 different languages, never heard more than the most basic phrases that even I could pick up, worked for the cia and nasa, well you get my drift.) My college philosophy course even was little more than memorizing the arguments of the Greek and Roman philosophers.  My grades always suffered from my refusal to do homework but I could manage mostly b's and a's due to my test scores. I acknowledge that test scores are not everything, hell I think we need a lot less testing in our school system, our school system has become little more than a fact regurgitation factory which is utterly worthless in the modern age with information available at the tips of your fingers. Give me a school that teaches critical thinking and life skills and I will be happy to learn, until then I will settle for learning from the world around me.


----------



## aLandRemembered

Moonglow said:


> aLandRemembered said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoshuaZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aLandRemembered said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pillars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aLandRemembered said:
> 
> 
> 
> If we can manage civil unrest throughout the nation without martial law coming in to play that would be preferable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you worry about preparing yourself to survive by getting an education in a field that is likely to have high demand regardless of the economy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because for the last 5 or 6 years of my life I have not learned a single useful thing from our education system and feel that I can learn more through real world experience, I would rather have a strong skill set and no piece of paper from college than a piece of paper and no skills.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you not think it will impact your ability to get a job?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I acknowledge that it may make my life more difficult at points but I don't believe in going along with a system that I do not believe in just because other people do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then how will you exist living outside the parameters of society? Crime? Sponge?
Click to expand...

Not sure what sponge means, but it will make my life more difficult, not impossible, I also do not personally want much in life, I will be happy if in 10 years I can be running a fishing charter and making enough to have a roof over my head and food in my belly.


----------



## Steinlight

MaryL said:


> aLandRemembered said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a 20 year old college drop out that looks at the path this country is headed down and I do not know whether to cry from sorrow or to run away in fear, before you try to recruit me to your side, if you pledge allegiance to the republicans, the democrats, or big business don't waste your breath on me. We have hard times ahead of us but I really want to believe that we can save ourselves before it is too late.
> 
> 
> 
> Quit, give up. No other generation had to go through the same  lonesome valley as you, NOPE. Everyone else  fought their demons and struggled. No other generation asked these same questions? They all managed to tough it out. You want a nursemaid?
Click to expand...

Can't blame millennials entirely for the basket cases they are, they were raised by self entitled and narcissistic baby boomers, who squandered the inheritance of the Greatest Generation and are leaving millennials the mess they created.


----------



## aLandRemembered

Steinlight said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aLandRemembered said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a 20 year old college drop out that looks at the path this country is headed down and I do not know whether to cry from sorrow or to run away in fear, before you try to recruit me to your side, if you pledge allegiance to the republicans, the democrats, or big business don't waste your breath on me. We have hard times ahead of us but I really want to believe that we can save ourselves before it is too late.
> 
> 
> 
> Quit, give up. No other generation had to go through the same  lonesome valley as you, NOPE. Everyone else  fought their demons and struggled. No other generation asked these same questions? They all managed to tough it out. You want a nursemaid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can't blame millennials entirely for the basket cases they are, they were raised by self entitled and narcissistic baby boomers, who squandered the inheritance of the Greatest Generation and are leaving millennials the mess they created.
Click to expand...

Just because you can't understand us doesn't make us crazy, are we a little desperate? Without a doubt we are due to the mess you mentioned.
Just out of curiosity, which generation are you?


----------



## Moonglow

aLandRemembered said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aLandRemembered said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a 20 year old college drop out that looks at the path this country is headed down and I do not know whether to cry from sorrow or to run away in fear, before you try to recruit me to your side, if you pledge allegiance to the republicans, the democrats, or big business don't waste your breath on me. We have hard times ahead of us but I really want to believe that we can save ourselves before it is too late.
> 
> 
> 
> Quit, give up. No other generation had to go through the same  lonesome valley as you, NOPE. Everyone else  fought their demons and struggled. No other generation asked these same questions? They all managed to tough it out. You want a nursemaid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can't blame millennials entirely for the basket cases they are, they were raised by self entitled and narcissistic baby boomers, who squandered the inheritance of the Greatest Generation and are leaving millennials the mess they created.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just because you can't understand us doesn't make us crazy, are we a little desperate? Without a doubt we are due to the mess you mentioned.
> Just out of curiosity, which generation are you?
Click to expand...

The cave man generation...


----------



## aLandRemembered

Moonglow said:


> aLandRemembered said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aLandRemembered said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a 20 year old college drop out that looks at the path this country is headed down and I do not know whether to cry from sorrow or to run away in fear, before you try to recruit me to your side, if you pledge allegiance to the republicans, the democrats, or big business don't waste your breath on me. We have hard times ahead of us but I really want to believe that we can save ourselves before it is too late.
> 
> 
> 
> Quit, give up. No other generation had to go through the same  lonesome valley as you, NOPE. Everyone else  fought their demons and struggled. No other generation asked these same questions? They all managed to tough it out. You want a nursemaid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can't blame millennials entirely for the basket cases they are, they were raised by self entitled and narcissistic baby boomers, who squandered the inheritance of the Greatest Generation and are leaving millennials the mess they created.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just because you can't understand us doesn't make us crazy, are we a little desperate? Without a doubt we are due to the mess you mentioned.
> Just out of curiosity, which generation are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The cave man generation...
Click to expand...

So a few generations after congress?


----------



## Steinlight

aLandRemembered said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aLandRemembered said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a 20 year old college drop out that looks at the path this country is headed down and I do not know whether to cry from sorrow or to run away in fear, before you try to recruit me to your side, if you pledge allegiance to the republicans, the democrats, or big business don't waste your breath on me. We have hard times ahead of us but I really want to believe that we can save ourselves before it is too late.
> 
> 
> 
> Quit, give up. No other generation had to go through the same  lonesome valley as you, NOPE. Everyone else  fought their demons and struggled. No other generation asked these same questions? They all managed to tough it out. You want a nursemaid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can't blame millennials entirely for the basket cases they are, they were raised by self entitled and narcissistic baby boomers, who squandered the inheritance of the Greatest Generation and are leaving millennials the mess they created.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just because you can't understand us doesn't make us crazy, are we a little desperate? Without a doubt we are due to the mess you mentioned.
> Just out of curiosity, which generation are you?
Click to expand...

Millennial.


----------



## Moonglow

aLandRemembered said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aLandRemembered said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aLandRemembered said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a 20 year old college drop out that looks at the path this country is headed down and I do not know whether to cry from sorrow or to run away in fear, before you try to recruit me to your side, if you pledge allegiance to the republicans, the democrats, or big business don't waste your breath on me. We have hard times ahead of us but I really want to believe that we can save ourselves before it is too late.
> 
> 
> 
> Quit, give up. No other generation had to go through the same  lonesome valley as you, NOPE. Everyone else  fought their demons and struggled. No other generation asked these same questions? They all managed to tough it out. You want a nursemaid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can't blame millennials entirely for the basket cases they are, they were raised by self entitled and narcissistic baby boomers, who squandered the inheritance of the Greatest Generation and are leaving millennials the mess they created.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just because you can't understand us doesn't make us crazy, are we a little desperate? Without a doubt we are due to the mess you mentioned.
> Just out of curiosity, which generation are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The cave man generation...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So a few generations after congress?
Click to expand...

Or the creation of rocks...


----------



## Steinlight

aLandRemembered said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aLandRemembered said:
> 
> 
> 
> for the last 5 or 6 years of my life I have not learned a single useful thing from our education system....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's your fault, dope. You won't get less stupid by avoiding school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I could present a few arguments against that but am pretty sure you would ignore me, as to your accusation that I am a dope and that I am the problem not our education system, I consistently had the highest grades on my tests, except for Spanish, I have no talent for foreign languages its true, this was without doing homework because it was trivial and bored me, and I would sit through classes all day either sleeping or messing around on my phone. Myself and another student had to teach our physics class because our teacher was a narcissistic compulsive liar (she told us on numerous occasions that she was a general in the air force, no such thing, spoke 15 different languages, never heard more than the most basic phrases that even I could pick up, worked for the cia and nasa, well you get my drift.) My college philosophy course even was little more than memorizing the arguments of the Greek and Roman philosophers.  My grades always suffered from my refusal to do homework but I could manage mostly b's and a's due to my test scores. I acknowledge that test scores are not everything, hell I think we need a lot less testing in our school system, our school system has become little more than a fact regurgitation factory which is utterly worthless in the modern age with information available at the tips of your fingers. Give me a school that teaches critical thinking and life skills and I will be happy to learn, until then I will settle for learning from the world around me.
Click to expand...

I wouldn't go back to school unless you want to go into the STEM's. Otherwise, I think you should go into one of the trades. It is one of the few remaining professions that still provides a steady middle class income without a college degree, and you don't get the tens of thousands in debt. Another option is going to the oil fields in West Texas or North Dakota. The hours are hell and the work is grueling but people there can make high five figures starting out an with experience and no college degree still make six figures all said and done and leave after a couple years with significant savings and no debt.

There are plenty of options for success outside of going the 4-year college route.


----------



## Moonglow

You people wanna cry cause the Boomers blew the dough of the greatest generation? All I can say is..there was no fortune to pass on.......in my family, so you can take it from me, if you want anything in life, don't mind workin' for it...


----------



## hipeter924

aLandRemembered said:


> I am a 20 year old college drop out that looks at the path this country is headed down and I do not know whether to cry from sorrow or to run away in fear, before you try to recruit me to your side, if you pledge allegiance to the republicans, the democrats, or big business don't waste your breath on me. We have hard times ahead of us but I really want to believe that we can save ourselves before it is too late.


I already know a bleak possible future, but not unexpected either.

2000s was a lovely boom and bust cycle, with a twist.

But all the mistakes of the recession and the last decade have not been learned:
- Americans still are debt ridden, and the Middle Class is weakened the most by it.
- The Credit Score system penalizes consumers if they don't get into debt and use credit cards i.e. extreme Keynesian economics.
- Reverse Mortgages and other schemes are still being pushed as 'safe'.
-  High costs of student loans, make education not very affordable - and as such a barrier to employment.
- Successive budgets that blow out military spending, and don't bring down the National debt.
- Perpetual wars that weaken the capability of the US to face internal and external threats i.e. like from Russia or China.
- Bad debt trades are still a thriving market, and speculation is as out of control as ever.
- Out of control lenders and loan sharks cheat Americans, or provide them credit they can't afford, and put this risky debt in the marketplace.
- Token regulations in the finance sector by the US government, which put the economy at risk.
- Perpetual drug war, which puts millions in prison for non-violent crimes, and most of them are just users.

The future as a result is obvious:
- There will be another major recession, and a bailout will again be forced on taxpayers.
- The US government will continue struggle with the National debt, and blow out budgets with military spending.
- The Middle Class will weaken still further, and become a minority, within a mass of poor or jobless Americans.
- Globalization will kill millions of jobs, as the US can't compete in all sectors with China, India, and other low-cost producers.
- Technology will kill million of jobs, both white and blue collar, leaving more and more out of work.
- Student Loans will become so expensive, that Americans will be forced to leave America to get an education.
- Corporations will take more control over the government, as it weakens and is attacked by all sides.
- Poverty will continue to explode, until the government just stops caring (though you might say that has happened already).
- Exodus of wealthy and/or educated Americans to other countries, to escape debt, crime, and chaos back home.
- China will overtake the US as a military power, as it gradually increases its military budget, and the US is forced to decrease the military budget.

But all this I don't think about often, as a) it is depressing, b) I can't do anything about it, and c) I could be (hopefully) wrong.


----------



## Steinlight

Moonglow said:


> You people wanna cry cause the Boomers blew the dough of the greatest generation? All I can say is..there was no fortune to pass on.......in my family, so you can take it from me, if you want anything in life, don't mind workin' for it...


Stop trying to pass the buck and shift the blame. That 18 trillion in national debt is on your generation.


----------



## aLandRemembered

Steinlight said:


> aLandRemembered said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aLandRemembered said:
> 
> 
> 
> for the last 5 or 6 years of my life I have not learned a single useful thing from our education system....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's your fault, dope. You won't get less stupid by avoiding school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I could present a few arguments against that but am pretty sure you would ignore me, as to your accusation that I am a dope and that I am the problem not our education system, I consistently had the highest grades on my tests, except for Spanish, I have no talent for foreign languages its true, this was without doing homework because it was trivial and bored me, and I would sit through classes all day either sleeping or messing around on my phone. Myself and another student had to teach our physics class because our teacher was a narcissistic compulsive liar (she told us on numerous occasions that she was a general in the air force, no such thing, spoke 15 different languages, never heard more than the most basic phrases that even I could pick up, worked for the cia and nasa, well you get my drift.) My college philosophy course even was little more than memorizing the arguments of the Greek and Roman philosophers.  My grades always suffered from my refusal to do homework but I could manage mostly b's and a's due to my test scores. I acknowledge that test scores are not everything, hell I think we need a lot less testing in our school system, our school system has become little more than a fact regurgitation factory which is utterly worthless in the modern age with information available at the tips of your fingers. Give me a school that teaches critical thinking and life skills and I will be happy to learn, until then I will settle for learning from the world around me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't go back to school unless you want to go into the STEM's. Otherwise, I think you should go into one of the trades. It is one of the few remaining professions that still provides a steady middle class income without a college degree, and you don't get the tens of thousands in debt. Another option is going to the oil fields in West Texas or North Dakota. The hours are hell and the work is grueling but people there can make high five figures starting out an with experience and no college degree still make six figures all said and done and leave after a couple years with significant savings and no debt.
> 
> There are plenty of options for success outside of going the 4-year college route.
Click to expand...

I agree completely, I am currently unable to work because of a concussion from a car accident about a month ago but up until then I was working full time as a server at a casual upscale steakhouse, making pretty good money and working my way towards getting in to management, my current plan is to work for the restaurant for a few years, not a bad gig for a kid in his 20's with no real commitments, put away some money and then either start my own business or part of me would be satisfied with outfitting a sail boat to live on and just sailing around the world going wherever the wind takes me, though the starting my own business is the more likely of the two sadly.


----------



## Moonglow

Steinlight said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> You people wanna cry cause the Boomers blew the dough of the greatest generation? All I can say is..there was no fortune to pass on.......in my family, so you can take it from me, if you want anything in life, don't mind workin' for it...
> 
> 
> 
> Stop trying to pass the buck and shift the blame. That 18 trillion in national debt is on your generation.
Click to expand...

I bet you won't find my signature on the loan...


----------



## hipeter924

Moonglow said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> You people wanna cry cause the Boomers blew the dough of the greatest generation? All I can say is..there was no fortune to pass on.......in my family, so you can take it from me, if you want anything in life, don't mind workin' for it...
> 
> 
> 
> Stop trying to pass the buck and shift the blame. That 18 trillion in national debt is on your generation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bet you won't find my signature on the loan...
Click to expand...

Nor mine. 

Fortunately I have another passport, so if either country goes to hell - I have an exit plan.


----------



## aLandRemembered

Moonglow said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> You people wanna cry cause the Boomers blew the dough of the greatest generation? All I can say is..there was no fortune to pass on.......in my family, so you can take it from me, if you want anything in life, don't mind workin' for it...
> 
> 
> 
> Stop trying to pass the buck and shift the blame. That 18 trillion in national debt is on your generation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bet you won't find my signature on the loan...
Click to expand...

I personally am a lot less concerned with the national debt, still pretty concerned but not as much, as I am with the state of our nations politics and its reliance on big business and religion.


----------



## Steinlight

aLandRemembered said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aLandRemembered said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aLandRemembered said:
> 
> 
> 
> for the last 5 or 6 years of my life I have not learned a single useful thing from our education system....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's your fault, dope. You won't get less stupid by avoiding school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I could present a few arguments against that but am pretty sure you would ignore me, as to your accusation that I am a dope and that I am the problem not our education system, I consistently had the highest grades on my tests, except for Spanish, I have no talent for foreign languages its true, this was without doing homework because it was trivial and bored me, and I would sit through classes all day either sleeping or messing around on my phone. Myself and another student had to teach our physics class because our teacher was a narcissistic compulsive liar (she told us on numerous occasions that she was a general in the air force, no such thing, spoke 15 different languages, never heard more than the most basic phrases that even I could pick up, worked for the cia and nasa, well you get my drift.) My college philosophy course even was little more than memorizing the arguments of the Greek and Roman philosophers.  My grades always suffered from my refusal to do homework but I could manage mostly b's and a's due to my test scores. I acknowledge that test scores are not everything, hell I think we need a lot less testing in our school system, our school system has become little more than a fact regurgitation factory which is utterly worthless in the modern age with information available at the tips of your fingers. Give me a school that teaches critical thinking and life skills and I will be happy to learn, until then I will settle for learning from the world around me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't go back to school unless you want to go into the STEM's. Otherwise, I think you should go into one of the trades. It is one of the few remaining professions that still provides a steady middle class income without a college degree, and you don't get the tens of thousands in debt. Another option is going to the oil fields in West Texas or North Dakota. The hours are hell and the work is grueling but people there can make high five figures starting out an with experience and no college degree still make six figures all said and done and leave after a couple years with significant savings and no debt.
> 
> There are plenty of options for success outside of going the 4-year college route.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree completely, I am currently unable to work because of a concussion from a car accident about a month ago but up until then I was working full time as a server at a casual upscale steakhouse, making pretty good money and working my way towards getting in to management, my current plan is to work for the restaurant for a few years, not a bad gig for a kid in his 20's with no real commitments, put away some money and then either start my own business or part of me would be satisfied with outfitting a sail boat to live on and just sailing around the world going wherever the wind takes me, though the starting my own business is the more likely of the two sadly.
Click to expand...

You aren't in bad shape for your age. Do you live with your parents or have your own place? At this point, what you need to do is keep living costs(food, entertainment, rent etc) down as much as possible and stacking cash. 

My only recommendation would be to make sure you are moving on the management track and not get caught for too long in the server gig. If you work hard you should be in management by your mid 20s.


----------



## aLandRemembered

hipeter924 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> You people wanna cry cause the Boomers blew the dough of the greatest generation? All I can say is..there was no fortune to pass on.......in my family, so you can take it from me, if you want anything in life, don't mind workin' for it...
> 
> 
> 
> Stop trying to pass the buck and shift the blame. That 18 trillion in national debt is on your generation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bet you won't find my signature on the loan...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nor mine.
> 
> Fortunately I have another passport, so if either country goes to hell - I have an exit plan.
Click to expand...

The sail boat plan is my exit plan.


----------



## Steinlight

Moonglow said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> You people wanna cry cause the Boomers blew the dough of the greatest generation? All I can say is..there was no fortune to pass on.......in my family, so you can take it from me, if you want anything in life, don't mind workin' for it...
> 
> 
> 
> Stop trying to pass the buck and shift the blame. That 18 trillion in national debt is on your generation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bet you won't find my signature on the loan...
Click to expand...

Why doesn't your generation grow up and own its mistakes?

The problem with boomers is they lack introspection and criticize millennials for the flaws they possess as well, only we have it much worse off than you guys.


----------



## Moonglow

Steinlight said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> You people wanna cry cause the Boomers blew the dough of the greatest generation? All I can say is..there was no fortune to pass on.......in my family, so you can take it from me, if you want anything in life, don't mind workin' for it...
> 
> 
> 
> Stop trying to pass the buck and shift the blame. That 18 trillion in national debt is on your generation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bet you won't find my signature on the loan...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why doesn't your generation grow up and own its mistakes?
> 
> The problem with boomers is they lack introspection and criticize millennials for the flaws they possess as well, only we have it much worse off than you guys.
Click to expand...

My Ma was a boomer also, she didn't get nothin' either...derp....


----------



## aLandRemembered

Steinlight said:


> aLandRemembered said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aLandRemembered said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aLandRemembered said:
> 
> 
> 
> for the last 5 or 6 years of my life I have not learned a single useful thing from our education system....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's your fault, dope. You won't get less stupid by avoiding school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I could present a few arguments against that but am pretty sure you would ignore me, as to your accusation that I am a dope and that I am the problem not our education system, I consistently had the highest grades on my tests, except for Spanish, I have no talent for foreign languages its true, this was without doing homework because it was trivial and bored me, and I would sit through classes all day either sleeping or messing around on my phone. Myself and another student had to teach our physics class because our teacher was a narcissistic compulsive liar (she told us on numerous occasions that she was a general in the air force, no such thing, spoke 15 different languages, never heard more than the most basic phrases that even I could pick up, worked for the cia and nasa, well you get my drift.) My college philosophy course even was little more than memorizing the arguments of the Greek and Roman philosophers.  My grades always suffered from my refusal to do homework but I could manage mostly b's and a's due to my test scores. I acknowledge that test scores are not everything, hell I think we need a lot less testing in our school system, our school system has become little more than a fact regurgitation factory which is utterly worthless in the modern age with information available at the tips of your fingers. Give me a school that teaches critical thinking and life skills and I will be happy to learn, until then I will settle for learning from the world around me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't go back to school unless you want to go into the STEM's. Otherwise, I think you should go into one of the trades. It is one of the few remaining professions that still provides a steady middle class income without a college degree, and you don't get the tens of thousands in debt. Another option is going to the oil fields in West Texas or North Dakota. The hours are hell and the work is grueling but people there can make high five figures starting out an with experience and no college degree still make six figures all said and done and leave after a couple years with significant savings and no debt.
> 
> There are plenty of options for success outside of going the 4-year college route.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree completely, I am currently unable to work because of a concussion from a car accident about a month ago but up until then I was working full time as a server at a casual upscale steakhouse, making pretty good money and working my way towards getting in to management, my current plan is to work for the restaurant for a few years, not a bad gig for a kid in his 20's with no real commitments, put away some money and then either start my own business or part of me would be satisfied with outfitting a sail boat to live on and just sailing around the world going wherever the wind takes me, though the starting my own business is the more likely of the two sadly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You aren't in bad shape for your age. Do you live with your parents or have your own place? At this point, what you need to do is keep living costs(food, entertainment, rent etc) down as much as possible and stacking cash.
> 
> My only recommendation would be to make sure you are moving on the management track and not get caught for too long in the server gig. If you work hard you should be in management by your mid 20s.
Click to expand...

I am living with my parents right now due to a long and complicated story involving the trap that is student housing, so I am paying 500 a month for an apartment that no one is living in, thankfully next month is the last month of that bs, as to the management track, our chain is still in the process of expanding and I have been talking to my assistant manager about being his assistant manager when he gets his own restaurant in the next year or two, its not a done deal but we have a pretty good relationship and a lot of respect for each other, so its a start.


----------



## Moonglow

Steinlight said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> You people wanna cry cause the Boomers blew the dough of the greatest generation? All I can say is..there was no fortune to pass on.......in my family, so you can take it from me, if you want anything in life, don't mind workin' for it...
> 
> 
> 
> Stop trying to pass the buck and shift the blame. That 18 trillion in national debt is on your generation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bet you won't find my signature on the loan...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why doesn't your generation grow up and own its mistakes?
> 
> The problem with boomers is they lack introspection and criticize millennials for the flaws they possess as well, only we have it much worse off than you guys.
Click to expand...

Cry me a river, my Papa was sod buster in Texas and worked 12 hours a day Until WWI....


----------



## Steinlight

aLandRemembered said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> You people wanna cry cause the Boomers blew the dough of the greatest generation? All I can say is..there was no fortune to pass on.......in my family, so you can take it from me, if you want anything in life, don't mind workin' for it...
> 
> 
> 
> Stop trying to pass the buck and shift the blame. That 18 trillion in national debt is on your generation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bet you won't find my signature on the loan...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I personally am a lot less concerned with the national debt, still pretty concerned but not as much, as I am with the state of our nations politics and its reliance on big business and religion.
Click to expand...

I'd be less concerned about organized religion(which is declining, and I think for the worse), which is almost non-existent on a political level(outside of lobbying for Israel), and more concerned about corporate influence, which is secular if anything at the moment(look at the corporate boycott in reaction to the Indiana law for example). Corporate power is subverting our republican(small r) institutions of government.


----------



## Steinlight

Moonglow said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> You people wanna cry cause the Boomers blew the dough of the greatest generation? All I can say is..there was no fortune to pass on.......in my family, so you can take it from me, if you want anything in life, don't mind workin' for it...
> 
> 
> 
> Stop trying to pass the buck and shift the blame. That 18 trillion in national debt is on your generation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bet you won't find my signature on the loan...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why doesn't your generation grow up and own its mistakes?
> 
> The problem with boomers is they lack introspection and criticize millennials for the flaws they possess as well, only we have it much worse off than you guys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cry me a river, my Papa was sod buster in Texas and worked 12 hours a day Until WWI....
Click to expand...

At least he had a job, boomers shifted most middle class jobs overseas through free trade.

Also, your dad's generation moved up the standard of living, you guys screwed the pooch as far as that goes. Don't blame us for being entitled when your generation is responsible for the current decline in the standard of living.


----------



## Steinlight

aLandRemembered said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aLandRemembered said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aLandRemembered said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's your fault, dope. You won't get less stupid by avoiding school.
> 
> 
> 
> I could present a few arguments against that but am pretty sure you would ignore me, as to your accusation that I am a dope and that I am the problem not our education system, I consistently had the highest grades on my tests, except for Spanish, I have no talent for foreign languages its true, this was without doing homework because it was trivial and bored me, and I would sit through classes all day either sleeping or messing around on my phone. Myself and another student had to teach our physics class because our teacher was a narcissistic compulsive liar (she told us on numerous occasions that she was a general in the air force, no such thing, spoke 15 different languages, never heard more than the most basic phrases that even I could pick up, worked for the cia and nasa, well you get my drift.) My college philosophy course even was little more than memorizing the arguments of the Greek and Roman philosophers.  My grades always suffered from my refusal to do homework but I could manage mostly b's and a's due to my test scores. I acknowledge that test scores are not everything, hell I think we need a lot less testing in our school system, our school system has become little more than a fact regurgitation factory which is utterly worthless in the modern age with information available at the tips of your fingers. Give me a school that teaches critical thinking and life skills and I will be happy to learn, until then I will settle for learning from the world around me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't go back to school unless you want to go into the STEM's. Otherwise, I think you should go into one of the trades. It is one of the few remaining professions that still provides a steady middle class income without a college degree, and you don't get the tens of thousands in debt. Another option is going to the oil fields in West Texas or North Dakota. The hours are hell and the work is grueling but people there can make high five figures starting out an with experience and no college degree still make six figures all said and done and leave after a couple years with significant savings and no debt.
> 
> There are plenty of options for success outside of going the 4-year college route.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree completely, I am currently unable to work because of a concussion from a car accident about a month ago but up until then I was working full time as a server at a casual upscale steakhouse, making pretty good money and working my way towards getting in to management, my current plan is to work for the restaurant for a few years, not a bad gig for a kid in his 20's with no real commitments, put away some money and then either start my own business or part of me would be satisfied with outfitting a sail boat to live on and just sailing around the world going wherever the wind takes me, though the starting my own business is the more likely of the two sadly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You aren't in bad shape for your age. Do you live with your parents or have your own place? At this point, what you need to do is keep living costs(food, entertainment, rent etc) down as much as possible and stacking cash.
> 
> My only recommendation would be to make sure you are moving on the management track and not get caught for too long in the server gig. If you work hard you should be in management by your mid 20s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am living with my parents right now due to a long and complicated story involving the trap that is student housing, so I am paying 500 a month for an apartment that no one is living in, thankfully next month is the last month of that bs, as to the management track, our chain is still in the process of expanding and I have been talking to my assistant manager about being his assistant manager when he gets his own restaurant in the next year or two, its not a done deal but we have a pretty good relationship and a lot of respect for each other, so its a start.
Click to expand...

Stay in your parents' place as long as they let you. Don't waste money on rent as long as you can. Ideally until you get married. Otherwise you seem on a good track.


----------



## aLandRemembered

Steinlight said:


> aLandRemembered said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> You people wanna cry cause the Boomers blew the dough of the greatest generation? All I can say is..there was no fortune to pass on.......in my family, so you can take it from me, if you want anything in life, don't mind workin' for it...
> 
> 
> 
> Stop trying to pass the buck and shift the blame. That 18 trillion in national debt is on your generation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bet you won't find my signature on the loan...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I personally am a lot less concerned with the national debt, still pretty concerned but not as much, as I am with the state of our nations politics and its reliance on big business and religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd be less concerned about organized religion(which is declining, and I think for the worse), which is almost non-existent on a political level(outside of lobbying for Israel), and more concerned about corporate influence, which is secular if anything at the moment(look at the corporate boycott in reaction to the Indiana law for example). Corporate power is subverting our republican(small r) institutions of government.
Click to expand...

It may be declining, but with over 3/4ths of Americans identifying as Christians and basing their vote on a candidate's religion or based on religious issues it is still scary to me, mind you I have nothing against the faith itself just its presence in government and its influence on our society. All of that being said I am right alongside you in that corporate power is definitely the more scary of the two.


----------



## aLandRemembered

Steinlight said:


> aLandRemembered said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aLandRemembered said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aLandRemembered said:
> 
> 
> 
> I could present a few arguments against that but am pretty sure you would ignore me, as to your accusation that I am a dope and that I am the problem not our education system, I consistently had the highest grades on my tests, except for Spanish, I have no talent for foreign languages its true, this was without doing homework because it was trivial and bored me, and I would sit through classes all day either sleeping or messing around on my phone. Myself and another student had to teach our physics class because our teacher was a narcissistic compulsive liar (she told us on numerous occasions that she was a general in the air force, no such thing, spoke 15 different languages, never heard more than the most basic phrases that even I could pick up, worked for the cia and nasa, well you get my drift.) My college philosophy course even was little more than memorizing the arguments of the Greek and Roman philosophers.  My grades always suffered from my refusal to do homework but I could manage mostly b's and a's due to my test scores. I acknowledge that test scores are not everything, hell I think we need a lot less testing in our school system, our school system has become little more than a fact regurgitation factory which is utterly worthless in the modern age with information available at the tips of your fingers. Give me a school that teaches critical thinking and life skills and I will be happy to learn, until then I will settle for learning from the world around me.
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't go back to school unless you want to go into the STEM's. Otherwise, I think you should go into one of the trades. It is one of the few remaining professions that still provides a steady middle class income without a college degree, and you don't get the tens of thousands in debt. Another option is going to the oil fields in West Texas or North Dakota. The hours are hell and the work is grueling but people there can make high five figures starting out an with experience and no college degree still make six figures all said and done and leave after a couple years with significant savings and no debt.
> 
> There are plenty of options for success outside of going the 4-year college route.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree completely, I am currently unable to work because of a concussion from a car accident about a month ago but up until then I was working full time as a server at a casual upscale steakhouse, making pretty good money and working my way towards getting in to management, my current plan is to work for the restaurant for a few years, not a bad gig for a kid in his 20's with no real commitments, put away some money and then either start my own business or part of me would be satisfied with outfitting a sail boat to live on and just sailing around the world going wherever the wind takes me, though the starting my own business is the more likely of the two sadly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You aren't in bad shape for your age. Do you live with your parents or have your own place? At this point, what you need to do is keep living costs(food, entertainment, rent etc) down as much as possible and stacking cash.
> 
> My only recommendation would be to make sure you are moving on the management track and not get caught for too long in the server gig. If you work hard you should be in management by your mid 20s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am living with my parents right now due to a long and complicated story involving the trap that is student housing, so I am paying 500 a month for an apartment that no one is living in, thankfully next month is the last month of that bs, as to the management track, our chain is still in the process of expanding and I have been talking to my assistant manager about being his assistant manager when he gets his own restaurant in the next year or two, its not a done deal but we have a pretty good relationship and a lot of respect for each other, so its a start.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stay in your parents' place as long as they let you. Don't waste money on rent as long as you can. Ideally until you get married. Otherwise you seem on a good track.
Click to expand...

I love my parents but for sanity's sake I will probably have to move out sooner rather than later.


----------



## Steinlight

Also, cut back on the pot. That is a money sink hole if there ever was one. Not to say you have to give it up all together, though it wouldn't hurt. But ideally you shouldn't pay for it and should smoke off friends.


----------



## Moonglow

I once cried because I had no shoes, until I met a man with no feet...


----------



## aLandRemembered

Steinlight said:


> Also, cut back on the pot. That is a money sink hole if there ever was one. Not to say you have to give it up all together, though it wouldn't hurt. But ideally you shouldn't pay for it and should smoke off friends.


I am not gonna sugar coat it, my family has a long history of enjoying their vices, I pretty much quit drinking a bit over a year ago, I was a borderline functioning alcoholic by 17, because it was too expensive of a habit to maintain, by making smart investments, I have a small convenient vaporizer and a butter maker, I have been able to cut down on my costs and get the most out of the money that I do spend on it.


----------



## Steinlight

aLandRemembered said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aLandRemembered said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> You people wanna cry cause the Boomers blew the dough of the greatest generation? All I can say is..there was no fortune to pass on.......in my family, so you can take it from me, if you want anything in life, don't mind workin' for it...
> 
> 
> 
> Stop trying to pass the buck and shift the blame. That 18 trillion in national debt is on your generation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bet you won't find my signature on the loan...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I personally am a lot less concerned with the national debt, still pretty concerned but not as much, as I am with the state of our nations politics and its reliance on big business and religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd be less concerned about organized religion(which is declining, and I think for the worse), which is almost non-existent on a political level(outside of lobbying for Israel), and more concerned about corporate influence, which is secular if anything at the moment(look at the corporate boycott in reaction to the Indiana law for example). Corporate power is subverting our republican(small r) institutions of government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It may be declining, but with over 3/4ths of Americans identifying as Christians and basing their vote on a candidate's religion or based on religious issues it is still scary to me, mind you I have nothing against the faith itself just its presence in government and its influence on our society. All of that being said I am right alongside you in that corporate power is definitely the more scary of the two.
Click to expand...

I guess I don't see this religious influence in the government, or where it is adversely affecting the society. I am definitely not for a state church by any means, but it seems to me corporate influence has grown as our society has become more secular and thus more materialistic. That is my read at least. I don't think there is anything wrong per say with a morality informed by Christian values and this influencing government policy.


----------



## jon_berzerk

aLandRemembered said:


> prison/con.net said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1984 WILL be shtf.  When the foreigners see the martial law, they'll stop buying our debt, wjhich means collapse of the $, which means nobody will work and there will be no trade, domestic or foreign.  Why would anyone work for toilet tissue? thats what the $100 bill will be if nationwide martial law lasts for more than a week or so.
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what shtf means
Click to expand...


----------



## Steinlight

aLandRemembered said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, cut back on the pot. That is a money sink hole if there ever was one. Not to say you have to give it up all together, though it wouldn't hurt. But ideally you shouldn't pay for it and should smoke off friends.
> 
> 
> 
> I am not gonna sugar coat it, my family has a long history of enjoying their vices, I pretty much quit drinking a bit over a year ago, I was a borderline functioning alcoholic by 17, because it was too expensive of a habit to maintain, by making smart investments, I have a small convenient vaporizer and a butter maker, I have been able to cut down on my costs and get the most out of the money that I do spend on it.
Click to expand...

I would just recommend doing some introspection on why you smoke pot and genuinely ask if you need it.

I use to smoke as well, so I am not coming from the position of some "square" with no experience. Now I am 24 and have several friends that smoke still but have no interest in it myself.


----------



## hipeter924

Steinlight said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> You people wanna cry cause the Boomers blew the dough of the greatest generation? All I can say is..there was no fortune to pass on.......in my family, so you can take it from me, if you want anything in life, don't mind workin' for it...
> 
> 
> 
> Stop trying to pass the buck and shift the blame. That 18 trillion in national debt is on your generation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bet you won't find my signature on the loan...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why doesn't your generation grow up and own its mistakes?
> 
> The problem with boomers is they lack introspection and criticize millennials for the flaws they possess as well, only we have it much worse off than you guys.
Click to expand...

Not true.

Most millennials I have met, being a millennial myself, are either self-centered, politically apathetic, against compromise, totally brainwashed into the neo-liberal economic dogmatism of the 80s and 90s, or just don't have a single independent thought in their brain. 

Contrast that with the boomers, who actually did stuff to improve the country, land on the moon, and at least some of the time could balance the books, even if they did disagree with each other over their choice of Presidents and political party. 

Millennials have no political figures to trust, no sense of civic duty, no faith in the government, and are more interested in an Xbox or an iPhone, than in alleviating poverty or fixing the issues with the economic system. 

So, which generation is the mistake? Definitely the one you were born into.


----------



## jon_berzerk

we created that self centered monster


----------



## Steinlight

hipeter924 said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> You people wanna cry cause the Boomers blew the dough of the greatest generation? All I can say is..there was no fortune to pass on.......in my family, so you can take it from me, if you want anything in life, don't mind workin' for it...
> 
> 
> 
> Stop trying to pass the buck and shift the blame. That 18 trillion in national debt is on your generation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bet you won't find my signature on the loan...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why doesn't your generation grow up and own its mistakes?
> 
> The problem with boomers is they lack introspection and criticize millennials for the flaws they possess as well, only we have it much worse off than you guys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true.
> 
> Most millennials I have met, being a millennial myself, are either self-centered, politically apathetic, against compromise, totally brainwashed into the neo-liberal economic dogmatism of the 80s and 90s, or just don't have a single independent thought in their brain.
> 
> Contrast that with the boomers, who actually did stuff to improve the country, land on the moon, and at least some of the time could balance the books, even if they did disagree with each other over their choice of Presidents and political party.
> 
> Millennials have no political figures to trust, no sense of civic duty, no faith in the government, and are more interested in an Xbox or an iPhone, than in alleviating poverty or fixing the issues with the economic system.
> 
> So, which generation is the mistake? Definitely the one you were born into.
Click to expand...

"self-centered, politically apathetic, against compromise, totally brainwashed into the neo-liberal economic dogmatism of the 80s and 90s, or just don't have a single independent thought in their brain. "

Sound like boomers to me. Like father like son as they say.

"Contrast that with the boomers, who actually did stuff to improve the country, land on the moon,"

Boomers were at Woodstock, having hedonistic sex, dropping acid and smoking shitty pot while the gg and silents were putting men on the moon.

"Millennials have no political figures to trust, no sense of civic duty, no faith in the government, and are more interested in an Xbox or an iPhone, than in alleviating poverty or fixing the issues with the economic system."

I don't see how the political corruption of boomers and how they eroded the social capital of the nation is the millennials fault. No wonder a good chunk of millennials engage in pathetic forms of escapism. We live in a sick society.


----------



## aLandRemembered

Steinlight said:


> aLandRemembered said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aLandRemembered said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop trying to pass the buck and shift the blame. That 18 trillion in national debt is on your generation.
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you won't find my signature on the loan...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I personally am a lot less concerned with the national debt, still pretty concerned but not as much, as I am with the state of our nations politics and its reliance on big business and religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd be less concerned about organized religion(which is declining, and I think for the worse), which is almost non-existent on a political level(outside of lobbying for Israel), and more concerned about corporate influence, which is secular if anything at the moment(look at the corporate boycott in reaction to the Indiana law for example). Corporate power is subverting our republican(small r) institutions of government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It may be declining, but with over 3/4ths of Americans identifying as Christians and basing their vote on a candidate's religion or based on religious issues it is still scary to me, mind you I have nothing against the faith itself just its presence in government and its influence on our society. All of that being said I am right alongside you in that corporate power is definitely the more scary of the two.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess I don't see this religious influence in the government, or where it is adversely affecting the society. I am definitely not for a state church by any means, but it seems to me corporate influence has grown as our society has become more materialistic and secular. That is my read at least. I don't think there is anything wrong per say with a morality informed by Christian values and this influencing government policy.
Click to expand...

Forgive me that my memory recall is absolute shit right now and I can only come up with stem cell research for an example of scientifically holding us back and the losing battle of gay rights that is not really much of an issue anymore. There are parts of Christian values that hit the nail right on the head and I completely agree with, there are other things not so much, our government was set up to be free from regulations brought on by faith, the baby boomers seemed to have forgotten that as there are a decent amount that would try to claim we are a Christian nation. The big difference though is that the Christian's are well intentioned while the corporations are just driven by greed, there is a quote, I forget who its by and will probably jumble it some but the basic meaning of it is that; I fear those who have nothing but good intentions, for those that mean harm will tire or bore or become distracted while those who have nothing but good will in their hearts will be relentless in their efforts to bring it forth.


----------



## Unkotare

aLandRemembered said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aLandRemembered said:
> 
> 
> 
> for the last 5 or 6 years of my life I have not learned a single useful thing from our education system....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's your fault, dope. You won't get less stupid by avoiding school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I could present a few arguments against that but am pretty sure you would ignore me....
Click to expand...



= you know you are full of shit.


----------



## aLandRemembered

Steinlight said:


> hipeter924 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> You people wanna cry cause the Boomers blew the dough of the greatest generation? All I can say is..there was no fortune to pass on.......in my family, so you can take it from me, if you want anything in life, don't mind workin' for it...
> 
> 
> 
> Stop trying to pass the buck and shift the blame. That 18 trillion in national debt is on your generation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bet you won't find my signature on the loan...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why doesn't your generation grow up and own its mistakes?
> 
> The problem with boomers is they lack introspection and criticize millennials for the flaws they possess as well, only we have it much worse off than you guys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true.
> 
> Most millennials I have met, being a millennial myself, are either self-centered, politically apathetic, against compromise, totally brainwashed into the neo-liberal economic dogmatism of the 80s and 90s, or just don't have a single independent thought in their brain.
> 
> Contrast that with the boomers, who actually did stuff to improve the country, land on the moon, and at least some of the time could balance the books, even if they did disagree with each other over their choice of Presidents and political party.
> 
> Millennials have no political figures to trust, no sense of civic duty, no faith in the government, and are more interested in an Xbox or an iPhone, than in alleviating poverty or fixing the issues with the economic system.
> 
> So, which generation is the mistake? Definitely the one you were born into.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "self-centered, politically apathetic, against compromise, totally brainwashed into the neo-liberal economic dogmatism of the 80s and 90s, or just don't have a single independent thought in their brain. "
> 
> Sound like boomers to me. Like father like son as they say.
> 
> "Contrast that with the boomers, who actually did stuff to improve the country, land on the moon,"
> 
> Boomers were at Woodstock, having hedonistic sex, dropping acid and smoking shitty pot while the gg and silents were putting men on the moon.
> 
> "Millennials have no political figures to trust, no sense of civic duty, no faith in the government, and are more interested in an Xbox or an iPhone, than in alleviating poverty or fixing the issues with the economic system."
> 
> I don't see how the political corruption of boomers and how they eroded the social capital of the nation is the millennials fault. No wonder a good chunk of millennials engage in pathetic forms of escapism. We live in a sick society.
Click to expand...

I can't decide between hitting thank you and agree, why o why can I not hit both?


----------



## Flopper

aLandRemembered said:


> I am a 20 year old college drop out that looks at the path this country is headed down and I do not know whether to cry from sorrow or to run away in fear, before you try to recruit me to your side, if you pledge allegiance to the republicans, the democrats, or big business don't waste your breath on me. We have hard times ahead of us but I really want to believe that we can save ourselves before it is too late.


This is certainly not the first generation that saw gloom and destruction ahead.  Surveys of college graduates in the early 1960's reveal most graduates didn't believe they would see their grandchildren because the world would not last that long.  Kids in 1930's faced not just hunger, homelessness, and joblessness but the real possibility that the nation would be overrun.  Every generation faces what seems like insurmountable challenges but somehow we survive as we have for over 235 years and we will continue to do so.


----------



## Unkotare

aLandRemembered said:


> to my test scores. I acknowledge that test scores are not everything, hell I think we need a lot less testing in our school system, our school system has become little more than a fact regurgitation factory ....





= you were too stupid to learn anything, and too dishonest to admit why


----------



## Unkotare

aLandRemembered said:


> . Give me a school that teaches critical thinking and life skills ....





You had those things available to you, but you were too stupid to make the most of them. Again, the fault lies with YOU.


----------



## aLandRemembered

Unkotare said:


> aLandRemembered said:
> 
> 
> 
> to my test scores. I acknowledge that test scores are not everything, hell I think we need a lot less testing in our school system, our school system has become little more than a fact regurgitation factory ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> = you were too stupid to learn anything, and too dishonest to admit why
Click to expand...

Nice ad homs, give me a chance to heal up and I will be more than happy to destroy you in any school related subject, again with the exception of foreign languages, which is the one that I really do wish I was good at.


----------



## aLandRemembered

Unkotare said:


> aLandRemembered said:
> 
> 
> 
> . Give me a school that teaches critical thinking and life skills ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You had those things available to you, but you were too stupid to make the most of them. Again, the fault lies with YOU.
Click to expand...

When was the last time you were in a public school?


----------



## Unkotare

aLandRemembered said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aLandRemembered said:
> 
> 
> 
> . Give me a school that teaches critical thinking and life skills ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You had those things available to you, but you were too stupid to make the most of them. Again, the fault lies with YOU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When was the last time you were in a public school?
Click to expand...



6 hours ago.


----------



## Unkotare

aLandRemembered said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aLandRemembered said:
> 
> 
> 
> to my test scores. I acknowledge that test scores are not everything, hell I think we need a lot less testing in our school system, our school system has become little more than a fact regurgitation factory ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> = you were too stupid to learn anything, and too dishonest to admit why
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice ad homs, give me a chance to heal up and I will be more than happy to destroy you....
Click to expand...



Yeah, heal up. Not your fault that you are lazy and stupid. Enjoy that teat.


----------



## aLandRemembered

Unkotare said:


> aLandRemembered said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aLandRemembered said:
> 
> 
> 
> . Give me a school that teaches critical thinking and life skills ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You had those things available to you, but you were too stupid to make the most of them. Again, the fault lies with YOU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When was the last time you were in a public school?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 6 hours ago.
Click to expand...

Where do you go to school might I ask? State, I don't care for actual specifics, not trying to creep on you


----------



## Unkotare

aLandRemembered said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aLandRemembered said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aLandRemembered said:
> 
> 
> 
> . Give me a school that teaches critical thinking and life skills ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You had those things available to you, but you were too stupid to make the most of them. Again, the fault lies with YOU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When was the last time you were in a public school?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 6 hours ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you go to school might I ask? State, I don't care for actual specifics, not trying to creep on you
Click to expand...



I don't "go," I teach.


----------



## aLandRemembered

Unkotare said:


> aLandRemembered said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aLandRemembered said:
> 
> 
> 
> to my test scores. I acknowledge that test scores are not everything, hell I think we need a lot less testing in our school system, our school system has become little more than a fact regurgitation factory ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> = you were too stupid to learn anything, and too dishonest to admit why
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice ad homs, give me a chance to heal up and I will be more than happy to destroy you....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, heal up. Not your fault that you are lazy and stupid. Enjoy that teat.
Click to expand...

You mean having a bruise on my brain from being hit by a car? Yeah so lazy, and while I have that bruise on my brain I have still gone in and worked because the medical system in Florida is almost as shitty as the education.


----------



## aLandRemembered

Unkotare said:


> aLandRemembered said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aLandRemembered said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aLandRemembered said:
> 
> 
> 
> . Give me a school that teaches critical thinking and life skills ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You had those things available to you, but you were too stupid to make the most of them. Again, the fault lies with YOU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When was the last time you were in a public school?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 6 hours ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you go to school might I ask? State, I don't care for actual specifics, not trying to creep on you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't "go," I teach.
Click to expand...

Okay well then where do you "teach"


----------



## Unkotare

aLandRemembered said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aLandRemembered said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aLandRemembered said:
> 
> 
> 
> to my test scores. I acknowledge that test scores are not everything, hell I think we need a lot less testing in our school system, our school system has become little more than a fact regurgitation factory ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> = you were too stupid to learn anything, and too dishonest to admit why
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice ad homs, give me a chance to heal up and I will be more than happy to destroy you....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, heal up. Not your fault that you are lazy and stupid. Enjoy that teat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean having a bruise on my brain from being hit by a car? Yeah so lazy, and while I have that bruise on my brain I have still gone in and worked because the medical system in Florida is almost as shitty as the education.
Click to expand...




Think you are the first person to ever have a concussion, Nancy? Suck it up.


----------



## Unkotare

aLandRemembered said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aLandRemembered said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aLandRemembered said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> You had those things available to you, but you were too stupid to make the most of them. Again, the fault lies with YOU.
> 
> 
> 
> When was the last time you were in a public school?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 6 hours ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you go to school might I ask? State, I don't care for actual specifics, not trying to creep on you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't "go," I teach.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay well then where do you "teach"
Click to expand...



In a densely populated urban school district.


----------



## Steinlight

aLandRemembered said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aLandRemembered said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aLandRemembered said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you won't find my signature on the loan...
> 
> 
> 
> I personally am a lot less concerned with the national debt, still pretty concerned but not as much, as I am with the state of our nations politics and its reliance on big business and religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd be less concerned about organized religion(which is declining, and I think for the worse), which is almost non-existent on a political level(outside of lobbying for Israel), and more concerned about corporate influence, which is secular if anything at the moment(look at the corporate boycott in reaction to the Indiana law for example). Corporate power is subverting our republican(small r) institutions of government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It may be declining, but with over 3/4ths of Americans identifying as Christians and basing their vote on a candidate's religion or based on religious issues it is still scary to me, mind you I have nothing against the faith itself just its presence in government and its influence on our society. All of that being said I am right alongside you in that corporate power is definitely the more scary of the two.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess I don't see this religious influence in the government, or where it is adversely affecting the society. I am definitely not for a state church by any means, but it seems to me corporate influence has grown as our society has become more materialistic and secular. That is my read at least. I don't think there is anything wrong per say with a morality informed by Christian values and this influencing government policy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Forgive me that my memory recall is absolute shit right now and I can only come up with stem cell research for an example of scientifically holding us back and the losing battle of gay rights that is not really much of an issue anymore. There are parts of Christian values that hit the nail right on the head and I completely agree with, there are other things not so much, our government was set up to be free from regulations brought on by faith, the baby boomers seemed to have forgotten that as there are a decent amount that would try to claim we are a Christian nation. The big difference though is that the Christian's are well intentioned while the corporations are just driven by greed, there is a quote, I forget who its by and will probably jumble it some but the basic meaning of it is that; I fear those who have nothing but good intentions, for those that mean harm will tire or bore or become distracted while those who have nothing but good will in their hearts will be relentless in their efforts to bring it forth.
Click to expand...

From what I understand, embryonic stem cell research is not illegal, but not publicly funded(or funded at the levels proponents would like). But if you have further information on the matter I would be happy to read it. I think there are  ethical questions beyond religious lobbying that are holding back more funding, and they are legitimate in my view. What I would say to you, who come from a more secular background, is to not only have skepticism on religion, but be skeptical of science, and perhaps not all scientific advancement is ideal for humanity, and in some instances can be very dehumanizing(like negative eugenics for example). I was confirmed Catholic, but was agnostic for many years before coming back, but I understand your world view because I was there at one point.

To be clear, the 1st Amendment says the government is not to respect an establishment of religion, meaning a state church, not that legislators or voters cannot be informed by their morality which has basis in their faith(Christian or otherwise). We have freedom of religion, not freedom from, a very key difference in my opinion. I think there is confusion on this christian nation thing. We were a nation of Christians at our founding, most of our population if not all of it outside of a few jews were Christian, as were most of our founders(outside of Jefferson). So they don't mean, I think, that we have a state religion, but that our culture is fundamentally rooted in the Christian world view because the founding stock was 99% Christian. 

I agree with that quote. I wish it was as simple that our government was run by an evil conspiracy. Than you could just remove the conspirators. But it is a mindset that pervades government, corporations, academia, etc. I think many of these people genuinely think they are doing the right thing or are so out of touch, this is the problem. Are there bad actors? Yes of course, but not most of the ruling elite in my opinion.


----------



## aLandRemembered

Unkotare said:


> aLandRemembered said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aLandRemembered said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aLandRemembered said:
> 
> 
> 
> to my test scores. I acknowledge that test scores are not everything, hell I think we need a lot less testing in our school system, our school system has become little more than a fact regurgitation factory ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> = you were too stupid to learn anything, and too dishonest to admit why
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice ad homs, give me a chance to heal up and I will be more than happy to destroy you....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, heal up. Not your fault that you are lazy and stupid. Enjoy that teat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean having a bruise on my brain from being hit by a car? Yeah so lazy, and while I have that bruise on my brain I have still gone in and worked because the medical system in Florida is almost as shitty as the education.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think you are the first person to ever have a concussion, Nancy? Suck it up.
Click to expand...

No I do not think that I am, that doesn't change that the only way I can form a coherent thought right now is by writing it down, or that I can barely eat at all, never mind the constant pain in my head, though I am starting to adjust to that aspect.


----------



## Steinlight

Unkotare said:


> aLandRemembered said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aLandRemembered said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aLandRemembered said:
> 
> 
> 
> to my test scores. I acknowledge that test scores are not everything, hell I think we need a lot less testing in our school system, our school system has become little more than a fact regurgitation factory ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> = you were too stupid to learn anything, and too dishonest to admit why
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice ad homs, give me a chance to heal up and I will be more than happy to destroy you....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, heal up. Not your fault that you are lazy and stupid. Enjoy that teat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean having a bruise on my brain from being hit by a car? Yeah so lazy, and while I have that bruise on my brain I have still gone in and worked because the medical system in Florida is almost as shitty as the education.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think you are the first person to ever have a concussion, Nancy? Suck it up.
Click to expand...

fuck off faggot.


----------



## aLandRemembered

Unkotare said:


> aLandRemembered said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aLandRemembered said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aLandRemembered said:
> 
> 
> 
> When was the last time you were in a public school?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6 hours ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where do you go to school might I ask? State, I don't care for actual specifics, not trying to creep on you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't "go," I teach.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay well then where do you "teach"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In a densely populated urban school district.
Click to expand...

Again all I want is the state that you teach in.


----------



## Unkotare

aLandRemembered said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aLandRemembered said:
> 
> 
> 
> for the last 5 or 6 years of my life I have not learned a single useful thing from our education system....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's your fault, dope. You won't get less stupid by avoiding school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I could present a few arguments against that but am pretty sure you would ignore me, as to your accusation that I am a dope and that I am the problem not our education system, I consistently had the highest grades on my tests, except for Spanish, I have no talent for foreign languages its true, this was without doing homework because it was trivial and bored me, and I would sit through classes all day either sleeping or messing around on my phone. Myself and another student had to teach our physics class because our teacher was a narcissistic compulsive liar (she told us on numerous occasions that she was a general in the air force, no such thing, spoke 15 different languages, never heard more than the most basic phrases that even I could pick up, worked for the cia and nasa, well you get my drift.) My college philosophy course even was little more than memorizing the arguments of the Greek and Roman philosophers.  My grades always suffered from my refusal to do homework but I could manage mostly b's and a's due to my test scores. I acknowledge that test scores are not everything, hell I think we need a lot less testing in our school system, our school system has become little more than a fact regurgitation factory which is utterly worthless in the modern age with information available at the tips of your fingers. Give me a school that teaches critical thinking and life skills and I will be happy to learn, until then I will settle for learning from the world around me.
Click to expand...




aLandRemembered said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aLandRemembered said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aLandRemembered said:
> 
> 
> 
> for the last 5 or 6 years of my life I have not learned a single useful thing from our education system....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's your fault, dope. You won't get less stupid by avoiding school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I could present a few arguments against that but am pretty sure you would ignore me, as to your accusation that I am a dope and that I am the problem not our education system, I consistently had the highest grades on my tests, except for Spanish, I have no talent for foreign languages its true, this was without doing homework because it was trivial and bored me, and I would sit through classes all day either sleeping or messing around on my phone. Myself and another student had to teach our physics class because our teacher was a narcissistic compulsive liar (she told us on numerous occasions that she was a general in the air force, no such thing, spoke 15 different languages, never heard more than the most basic phrases that even I could pick up, worked for the cia and nasa, well you get my drift.) My college philosophy course even was little more than memorizing the arguments of the Greek and Roman philosophers.  My grades always suffered from my refusal to do homework but I could manage mostly b's and a's due to my test scores. I acknowledge that test scores are not everything, hell I think we need a lot less testing in our school system, our school system has become little more than a fact regurgitation factory which is utterly worthless in the modern age with information available at the tips of your fingers. Give me a school that teaches critical thinking and life skills and I will be happy to learn, until then I will settle for learning from the world around me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't go back to school unless you want to go into the STEM's. Otherwise, I think you should go into one of the trades. It is one of the few remaining professions that still provides a steady middle class income without a college degree, and you don't get the tens of thousands in debt. Another option is going to the oil fields in West Texas or North Dakota. The hours are hell and the work is grueling but people there can make high five figures starting out an with experience and no college degree still make six figures all said and done and leave after a couple years with significant savings and no debt.
> 
> There are plenty of options for success outside of going the 4-year college route.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree completely, I am currently unable to work because of a concussion from a car accident about a month ago but up until then I was working full time as a server at a casual upscale steakhouse, making pretty good money and working my way towards getting in to management, my current plan is to work for the restaurant for a few years, not a bad gig for a kid in his 20's with no real commitments, put away some money and then either start my own business or part of me would be satisfied with outfitting a sail boat to live on and just sailing around the world going wherever the wind takes me, though the starting my own business is the more likely of the two sadly.
Click to expand...




Neither one is likely, kid. Grow up.


----------



## aLandRemembered

Unkotare said:


> aLandRemembered said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aLandRemembered said:
> 
> 
> 
> to my test scores. I acknowledge that test scores are not everything, hell I think we need a lot less testing in our school system, our school system has become little more than a fact regurgitation factory ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> = you were too stupid to learn anything, and too dishonest to admit why
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice ad homs, give me a chance to heal up and I will be more than happy to destroy you....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, heal up. Not your fault that you are lazy and stupid. Enjoy that teat.
Click to expand...

Coming back to the lazy thing, I was a dual sport athlete, that didn't know what an off season was until my senior year when I quit football after a concussion from spring football took me out of school for a month and a half, I am an Eagle scout, I was a leader in my church's youth group and performed community service 2 to 3 times a week, this is on top of going to school full time and taking a full load of ap courses, so try that argument again, I will own that I do not do nearly as much now but forgive me for being just a little bit burned out.


----------



## aLandRemembered

Steinlight said:


> aLandRemembered said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aLandRemembered said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aLandRemembered said:
> 
> 
> 
> I personally am a lot less concerned with the national debt, still pretty concerned but not as much, as I am with the state of our nations politics and its reliance on big business and religion.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd be less concerned about organized religion(which is declining, and I think for the worse), which is almost non-existent on a political level(outside of lobbying for Israel), and more concerned about corporate influence, which is secular if anything at the moment(look at the corporate boycott in reaction to the Indiana law for example). Corporate power is subverting our republican(small r) institutions of government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It may be declining, but with over 3/4ths of Americans identifying as Christians and basing their vote on a candidate's religion or based on religious issues it is still scary to me, mind you I have nothing against the faith itself just its presence in government and its influence on our society. All of that being said I am right alongside you in that corporate power is definitely the more scary of the two.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess I don't see this religious influence in the government, or where it is adversely affecting the society. I am definitely not for a state church by any means, but it seems to me corporate influence has grown as our society has become more materialistic and secular. That is my read at least. I don't think there is anything wrong per say with a morality informed by Christian values and this influencing government policy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Forgive me that my memory recall is absolute shit right now and I can only come up with stem cell research for an example of scientifically holding us back and the losing battle of gay rights that is not really much of an issue anymore. There are parts of Christian values that hit the nail right on the head and I completely agree with, there are other things not so much, our government was set up to be free from regulations brought on by faith, the baby boomers seemed to have forgotten that as there are a decent amount that would try to claim we are a Christian nation. The big difference though is that the Christian's are well intentioned while the corporations are just driven by greed, there is a quote, I forget who its by and will probably jumble it some but the basic meaning of it is that; I fear those who have nothing but good intentions, for those that mean harm will tire or bore or become distracted while those who have nothing but good will in their hearts will be relentless in their efforts to bring it forth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From what I understand, embryonic stem cell research is not illegal, but not publicly funded(or funded at the levels proponents would like). But if you have further information on the matter I would be happy to read it. I think there are  ethical questions beyond religious lobbying that are holding back more funding, and they are legitimate in my view. What I would say to you, who come from a more secular background, is to not only have skepticism on religion, but be skeptical of science, and perhaps not all scientific advancement is ideal for humanity, and in some instances can be very dehumanizing(like negative eugenics for example). I was confirmed Catholic, but was agnostic for many years before coming back, but I understand your world view because I was there at one point.
> 
> To be clear, the 1st Amendment says the government is not to respect an establishment of religion, meaning a state church, not that legislators or voters cannot be informed by their morality which has basis in their faith(Christian or otherwise). We have freedom of religion, not freedom from, a very key difference in my opinion. I think there is confusion on this christian nation thing. We were a nation of Christians at our founding, most of our population if not all of it outside of a few jews were Christian, as were most of our founders(outside of Jefferson). So they don't mean, I think, that we have a state religion, but that our culture is fundamentally rooted in the Christian world view because the founding stock was 99% Christian.
> 
> I agree with that quote. I wish it was as simple that our government was run by an evil conspiracy. Than you could just remove the conspirators. But it is a mindset that pervades government, corporations, academia, etc. I think many of these people genuinely think they are doing the right thing or are so out of touch, this is the problem. Are there bad actors? Yes of course, but not most of the ruling elite in my opinion.
Click to expand...

My personal belief is that the opposition to stem cell research is very similar to the church's opposition of Da' Vinci and the likes dissecting of human corpses, we look at it now and see two very different circumstances yes, but what is it really other than an attempt to better understand how the human body works and what those applications could be for medicine. The government funding does fall into a grey area I will agree, I personally believe in government funding for medical research and the like but I understand that not every American feels that way and that is their right.
I guess we have different interpretations of the first amendment from one another but I can respect that that is how you read it.
I also wish that it was that simple, I believe there is a decent amount of evil present in the government I just don't think they all coordinate with each other in any way which makes them that much harder to get rid of.
Edit* I too grew up in the church, protestant but church, I have settled in to agnosticism fairly well, it suits me.


----------



## Unkotare

aLandRemembered said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aLandRemembered said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aLandRemembered said:
> 
> 
> 
> to my test scores. I acknowledge that test scores are not everything, hell I think we need a lot less testing in our school system, our school system has become little more than a fact regurgitation factory ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> = you were too stupid to learn anything, and too dishonest to admit why
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice ad homs, give me a chance to heal up and I will be more than happy to destroy you....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, heal up. Not your fault that you are lazy and stupid. Enjoy that teat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Coming back to the lazy thing, I was a dual sport athlete, that didn't know what an off season was until my senior year when I quit football after a concussion ...
Click to expand...



Oh look, another concussion...


----------



## aLandRemembered

Unkotare said:


> aLandRemembered said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aLandRemembered said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aLandRemembered said:
> 
> 
> 
> to my test scores. I acknowledge that test scores are not everything, hell I think we need a lot less testing in our school system, our school system has become little more than a fact regurgitation factory ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> = you were too stupid to learn anything, and too dishonest to admit why
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice ad homs, give me a chance to heal up and I will be more than happy to destroy you....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, heal up. Not your fault that you are lazy and stupid. Enjoy that teat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Coming back to the lazy thing, I was a dual sport athlete, that didn't know what an off season was until my senior year when I quit football after a concussion ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh look, another concussion...
Click to expand...

Both of which have been diagnosed by doctors and have had scans done of my brain, not sure what you are trying to imply there?


----------



## aLandRemembered

Unkotare said:


> aLandRemembered said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aLandRemembered said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aLandRemembered said:
> 
> 
> 
> to my test scores. I acknowledge that test scores are not everything, hell I think we need a lot less testing in our school system, our school system has become little more than a fact regurgitation factory ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> = you were too stupid to learn anything, and too dishonest to admit why
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice ad homs, give me a chance to heal up and I will be more than happy to destroy you....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, heal up. Not your fault that you are lazy and stupid. Enjoy that teat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Coming back to the lazy thing, I was a dual sport athlete, that didn't know what an off season was until my senior year when I quit football after a concussion ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh look, another concussion...
Click to expand...

How about you let the grown ups continue with their actual conversation?


----------



## Unkotare

aLandRemembered said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aLandRemembered said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aLandRemembered said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> = you were too stupid to learn anything, and too dishonest to admit why
> 
> 
> 
> Nice ad homs, give me a chance to heal up and I will be more than happy to destroy you....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, heal up. Not your fault that you are lazy and stupid. Enjoy that teat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Coming back to the lazy thing, I was a dual sport athlete, that didn't know what an off season was until my senior year when I quit football after a concussion ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh look, another concussion...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Both of which have been diagnosed by doctors and have had scans done of my brain, not sure what you are trying to imply there?
Click to expand...



I'm "implying" nothing. I saying you are being a little pussy about it and making excuses for your laziness.


----------



## hipeter924

aLandRemembered said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aLandRemembered said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aLandRemembered said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> = you were too stupid to learn anything, and too dishonest to admit why
> 
> 
> 
> Nice ad homs, give me a chance to heal up and I will be more than happy to destroy you....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, heal up. Not your fault that you are lazy and stupid. Enjoy that teat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Coming back to the lazy thing, I was a dual sport athlete, that didn't know what an off season was until my senior year when I quit football after a concussion ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh look, another concussion...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about you let the grown ups continue with their actual conversation?
Click to expand...

If you want to last on this forum, I advise either not taking rebuttals too seriously, or learning to use the ignore feature.

That way there is no interaction between people you don't want to talk to, and people that don't want to talk to you.

Otherwise, you will get bored and leave fairly soon.


----------



## aLandRemembered

Unkotare said:


> aLandRemembered said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aLandRemembered said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aLandRemembered said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice ad homs, give me a chance to heal up and I will be more than happy to destroy you....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, heal up. Not your fault that you are lazy and stupid. Enjoy that teat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Coming back to the lazy thing, I was a dual sport athlete, that didn't know what an off season was until my senior year when I quit football after a concussion ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh look, another concussion...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Both of which have been diagnosed by doctors and have had scans done of my brain, not sure what you are trying to imply there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm "implying" nothing. I saying you are being a little pussy about it and making excuses for your laziness.
Click to expand...

O yeah cause quitting football, which I really mostly did to stay in shape for lacrosse, was so lazy, the only which I did quit due to my first injury. As for right now I can barely function and my sole escape from the dark quiet room that I have to stick myself in to keep from having migraines 24/7 is using my computer for a couple hours each day with the brightness all the way down and sunglasses on, meanwhile my general physician refuses to even talk to me about my condition because of insurance policies and it being related to a car accident, the concussion clinic that I went to for my first can't see me either for insurance purposes, the only referral I have been able to get from anyone waited two weeks before sending me to get an mri done, and the only thing he will do for me is to have me come to joke physical therapy 3 times a week. 
So in short, go fuck yourself.
Though please, try not to enjoy it.


----------



## aLandRemembered

hipeter924 said:


> aLandRemembered said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aLandRemembered said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aLandRemembered said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice ad homs, give me a chance to heal up and I will be more than happy to destroy you....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, heal up. Not your fault that you are lazy and stupid. Enjoy that teat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Coming back to the lazy thing, I was a dual sport athlete, that didn't know what an off season was until my senior year when I quit football after a concussion ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh look, another concussion...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about you let the grown ups continue with their actual conversation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you want to last on this forum, I advise either not taking rebuttals too seriously, or learning to use the ignore feature.
> 
> That way there is no interaction between people you don't want to talk to, and people that don't want to talk to you.
> 
> Otherwise, you will get bored and leave fairly soon.
Click to expand...

oo thank you for the suggestion, was getting kind of sick of this ass, though I do like it here in general, seem to be a good place to discuss ideas. (other than the occasional ass)


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

aLandRemembered said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aLandRemembered said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a 20 year old college drop out that looks at the path this country is headed down and I do not know whether to cry from sorrow or to run away in fear, before you try to recruit me to your side, if you pledge allegiance to the republicans, the democrats, or big business don't waste your breath on me. We have hard times ahead of us but I really want to believe that we can save ourselves before it is too late.
> 
> 
> 
> Ignorant, unfounded, hyperbolic nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Clayton I get that you know a few words, do you know any other ones so that we could maybe have a conversation as to how it is ignorant unfounded hyperbolic nonsense as you are so fond of calling all of my posts?
Click to expand...

Educate yourself so you're no longer ignorant.

Research for objective, documented facts to support your positions.

Stop with the ridiculous hyperbole: 'big business,' 'hard times,' 'save ourselves.'


----------



## Politico

aLandRemembered said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aLandRemembered said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a 20 year old college drop out that looks at the path this country is headed down and I do not know whether to cry from sorrow or to run away in fear, before you try to recruit me to your side, if you pledge allegiance to the republicans, the democrats, or big business don't waste your breath on me. We have hard times ahead of us but I really want to believe that we can save ourselves before it is too late.
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing we need you to do is pay back the loans you took out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I only have 1000 left and am working on paying them back, I have been out of work for over a month now due to a concussion from a car accident.
Click to expand...

If you can post on the internets you can work.


----------



## prison/con.net

it's a fact that the economy is in the toilet, that foreigners hold way too much of our debt and that there are fewer and fewer people paying into Social Security and that SS and medicaid/care are costing FAR more than the pr


----------



## aLandRemembered

Politico said:


> aLandRemembered said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aLandRemembered said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a 20 year old college drop out that looks at the path this country is headed down and I do not know whether to cry from sorrow or to run away in fear, before you try to recruit me to your side, if you pledge allegiance to the republicans, the democrats, or big business don't waste your breath on me. We have hard times ahead of us but I really want to believe that we can save ourselves before it is too late.
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing we need you to do is pay back the loans you took out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I only have 1000 left and am working on paying them back, I have been out of work for over a month now due to a concussion from a car accident.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you can post on the internets you can work.
Click to expand...

There is a big difference between typing a sentence and being on my feet running around for 4 hours.


----------



## aLandRemembered

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> aLandRemembered said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aLandRemembered said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a 20 year old college drop out that looks at the path this country is headed down and I do not know whether to cry from sorrow or to run away in fear, before you try to recruit me to your side, if you pledge allegiance to the republicans, the democrats, or big business don't waste your breath on me. We have hard times ahead of us but I really want to believe that we can save ourselves before it is too late.
> 
> 
> 
> Ignorant, unfounded, hyperbolic nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Clayton I get that you know a few words, do you know any other ones so that we could maybe have a conversation as to how it is ignorant unfounded hyperbolic nonsense as you are so fond of calling all of my posts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Educate yourself so you're no longer ignorant.
> 
> Research for objective, documented facts to support your positions.
> 
> Stop with the ridiculous hyperbole: 'big business,' 'hard times,' 'save ourselves.'
Click to expand...

Do you know what a hyperbole is? Big business is just that, business that is big, no exaggeration there, stating that there are hard times is also not an exaggeration, the prison guy that was talking about the survival scenarios, now that was hyperbole, okay I will concede that save ourselves may have been a bit of an exaggerated rally cry but I still stand by it.
As to my "ignorance" I am more than happy to share all of the things that lead me to these conclusions, you never asked for them though. Have a good day.


----------



## Mertex

Welcome to our Board.  You seem to have a lot of fear about the future.  Hope you find a safe place to hide......

don't be shy, find a topic and post away....


----------



## Unkotare

aLandRemembered said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aLandRemembered said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aLandRemembered said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> = you were too stupid to learn anything, and too dishonest to admit why
> 
> 
> 
> Nice ad homs, give me a chance to heal up and I will be more than happy to destroy you....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, heal up. Not your fault that you are lazy and stupid. Enjoy that teat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Coming back to the lazy thing, I was a dual sport athlete, that didn't know what an off season was until my senior year when I quit football after a concussion ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh look, another concussion...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about you let the grown ups continue with their actual conversation?
Click to expand...




aLandRemembered said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aLandRemembered said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aLandRemembered said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, heal up. Not your fault that you are lazy and stupid. Enjoy that teat.
> 
> 
> 
> Coming back to the lazy thing, I was a dual sport athlete, that didn't know what an off season was until my senior year when I quit football after a concussion ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh look, another concussion...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Both of which have been diagnosed by doctors and have had scans done of my brain, not sure what you are trying to imply there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm "implying" nothing. I saying you are being a little pussy about it and making excuses for your laziness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> O yeah cause quitting football, which I really mostly did to stay in shape for lacrosse, was so lazy, the only which I did quit due to my first injury. As for right now I can barely function and my sole escape from the dark quiet room that I have to stick myself in to keep from having migraines 24/7 is using my computer for a couple hours each day with the brightness all the way down and sunglasses on, meanwhile my general physician refuses to even talk to me about my condition because of insurance policies and it being related to a car accident, the concussion clinic that I went to for my first can't see me either for insurance purposes, the only referral I have been able to get from anyone waited two weeks before sending me to get an mri done, and the only thing he will do for me is to have me come to joke physical therapy 3 times a week.
> So in short, go fuck yourself.
> Though please, try not to enjoy it.
Click to expand...



That sure was a lot of whining and making excuses, you pussy.


----------



## Politico

aLandRemembered said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aLandRemembered said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aLandRemembered said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a 20 year old college drop out that looks at the path this country is headed down and I do not know whether to cry from sorrow or to run away in fear, before you try to recruit me to your side, if you pledge allegiance to the republicans, the democrats, or big business don't waste your breath on me. We have hard times ahead of us but I really want to believe that we can save ourselves before it is too late.
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing we need you to do is pay back the loans you took out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I only have 1000 left and am working on paying them back, I have been out of work for over a month now due to a concussion from a car accident.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you can post on the internets you can work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is a big difference between typing a sentence and being on my feet running around for 4 hours.
Click to expand...

Agreed. Get a job where you type things.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Mertex said:


> Welcome to our Board.  You seem to have a lot of fear about the future.  Hope you find a safe place to hide......
> 
> don't be shy, find a topic and post away....


He has a very good reason to fear the future as any thinking american should the fact BOTH parties are corrupt and neither represent the people.there is no hope for the future of america or the world as long as we have this corrupt two party system of demopublicans and reprocrats.we need a third party president,one who will serve the people instead of the bankers which by the way i hope that avatar is sarcastic since if you vote for another bush or another clinton,you are part of the problem why america has been ruined.

the last REAL president we had who did not tow the party line and served the people instead of the bankers paid the price for it on nov 22nd 1963. so of course he fears the future.


----------



## Sonny Clark

aLandRemembered said:


> I am a 20 year old college drop out that looks at the path this country is headed down and I do not know whether to cry from sorrow or to run away in fear, before you try to recruit me to your side, if you pledge allegiance to the republicans, the democrats, or big business don't waste your breath on me. We have hard times ahead of us but I really want to believe that we can save ourselves before it is too late.


It'll only get worse, much worse, unless voters wake up and smell the coffee. As long as voters continue to elect and to re-elect professional politicians to run this once great nation, don't look for any improvement to take place. It's sad but true. I see no other avenue for us to take.


----------



## April

aLandRemembered said:


> I am a 20 year old college drop out that looks at the path this country is headed down and I do not know whether to cry from sorrow or to run away in fear, before you try to recruit me to your side, if you pledge allegiance to the republicans, the democrats, or big business don't waste your breath on me. We have hard times ahead of us but I really want to believe that we can save ourselves before it is too late.


----------



## Mertex

9/11 inside job said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to our Board.  You seem to have a lot of fear about the future.  Hope you find a safe place to hide......
> 
> don't be shy, find a topic and post away....
> 
> 
> 
> He has a very good reason to fear the future as any thinking american should the fact BOTH parties are corrupt and neither represent the people.there is no hope for the future of america or the world as long as we have this corrupt two party system of demopublicans and reprocrats.we need a third party president,one who will serve the people instead of the bankers which by the way i hope that avatar is sarcastic since if you vote for another bush or another clinton,you are part of the problem why america has been ruined.
> 
> the last REAL president we had who did not tow the party line and served the people instead of the bankers paid the price for it on nov 22nd 1963. so of course he fears the future.
Click to expand...


That's your opinion and you're entitled to it.....doesn't mean you're right.   Obama has done many things that have benefitted the middle class.....he could have done more if he didn't have to fight the opposition - "The Party of NO"....!

A LONG List Of President Obama s Accomplishments With Citations Beezodog s Place


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Mertex said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to our Board.  You seem to have a lot of fear about the future.  Hope you find a safe place to hide......
> 
> don't be shy, find a topic and post away....
> 
> 
> 
> He has a very good reason to fear the future as any thinking american should the fact BOTH parties are corrupt and neither represent the people.there is no hope for the future of america or the world as long as we have this corrupt two party system of demopublicans and reprocrats.we need a third party president,one who will serve the people instead of the bankers which by the way i hope that avatar is sarcastic since if you vote for another bush or another clinton,you are part of the problem why america has been ruined.
> 
> the last REAL president we had who did not tow the party line and served the people instead of the bankers paid the price for it on nov 22nd 1963. so of course he fears the future.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's your opinion and you're entitled to it.....doesn't mean you're right.   Obama has done many things that have benefitted the middle class.....he could have done more if he didn't have to fight the opposition - "The Party of NO"....!
> 
> A LONG List Of President Obama s Accomplishments With Citations Beezodog s Place
Click to expand...


Im not saying that link isnt correct however thats a fact not opinion.I go by facts not what our corrupt school system has taught me and the FACTS are that he lied about what he said he was going to do.He said he was going to reverse the patriot act that Bush signed which has caused us to lose more freedoms than before but he not only has continued all of the policys of Bush,the bastard has EXPANDED them.

you need to get educated and watch this two hour video that nobody has ever been able to debunk.if you vote for that evil bitch HELLERY instead of writing in an independent,then you are part of the problem.

again I can show you the evidence in this two hour video but i cant make you watch it.i can lead a horse to water but i cannot make him drink it.

I have my suspecions that pete carrol of the seahawks took a payoff to throw the superbowl but i have no proof on that.THAT is an an opinion of mine that carrol threw the superbowl. however everything i said before all that is FACTS that CAN be proved.theres a difference in the two.


----------



## Sonny Clark

Mertex said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to our Board.  You seem to have a lot of fear about the future.  Hope you find a safe place to hide......
> 
> don't be shy, find a topic and post away....
> 
> 
> 
> He has a very good reason to fear the future as any thinking american should the fact BOTH parties are corrupt and neither represent the people.there is no hope for the future of america or the world as long as we have this corrupt two party system of demopublicans and reprocrats.we need a third party president,one who will serve the people instead of the bankers which by the way i hope that avatar is sarcastic since if you vote for another bush or another clinton,you are part of the problem why america has been ruined.
> 
> the last REAL president we had who did not tow the party line and served the people instead of the bankers paid the price for it on nov 22nd 1963. so of course he fears the future.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's your opinion and you're entitled to it.....doesn't mean you're right.   Obama has done many things that have benefitted the middle class.....he could have done more if he didn't have to fight the opposition - "The Party of NO"....!
> 
> A LONG List Of President Obama s Accomplishments With Citations Beezodog s Place
Click to expand...

First, what are the "many things" that he's done that directly benefitted the Middle Class? Secondly, he was elected by the largest margin in history. Yet, not once did he ask the American people to stand with him against Congress. He never once used the power of the people to assist him in pushing through an agenda that included a rebirth of this once great nation. He ignored the tremendous support given him at the election polls. So, he has no one to blame except himself. After he was elected the first time, the American people would've stood with him on the steps of the Capitol and called Congress out into the street. Don't blame Congress for Obama's failures, blame Obama for Obama's failures. He could have enlisted the power of the people a la MLK and lead the people arm in arm against our anti-America Congress if he had wanted to. He had tremendous support shortly after he was elected to the oval office.

Now, if you can dispute what I have just said, by all means do so. I'm anxious to hear how you're going to excuse the total lack of leadership from Mr. Obama. Again, don't blame Congress for his failures as leader and as president, he had the support of the majority of Americans that would've stood by his side against Congress if he had asked. I'll wait for your response. Thanks.


----------



## Mertex

Sonny Clark said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to our Board.  You seem to have a lot of fear about the future.  Hope you find a safe place to hide......
> 
> don't be shy, find a topic and post away....
> 
> 
> 
> He has a very good reason to fear the future as any thinking american should the fact BOTH parties are corrupt and neither represent the people.there is no hope for the future of america or the world as long as we have this corrupt two party system of demopublicans and reprocrats.we need a third party president,one who will serve the people instead of the bankers which by the way i hope that avatar is sarcastic since if you vote for another bush or another clinton,you are part of the problem why america has been ruined.
> 
> the last REAL president we had who did not tow the party line and served the people instead of the bankers paid the price for it on nov 22nd 1963. so of course he fears the future.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's your opinion and you're entitled to it.....doesn't mean you're right.   Obama has done many things that have benefitted the middle class.....he could have done more if he didn't have to fight the opposition - "The Party of NO"....!
> 
> A LONG List Of President Obama s Accomplishments With Citations Beezodog s Place
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *First, what are the "many things" that he's done that directly benefitted the Middle Class?* Secondly, he was elected by the largest margin in history. Yet, not once did he ask the American people to stand with him against Congress. He never once used the power of the people to assist him in pushing through an agenda that included a rebirth of this once great nation. He ignored the tremendous support given him at the election polls. So, he has no one to blame except himself. After he was elected the first time, the American people would've stood with him on the steps of the Capitol and called Congress out into the street. Don't blame Congress for Obama's failures, blame Obama for Obama's failures. He could have enlisted the power of the people a la MLK and lead the people arm in arm against our anti-America Congress if he had wanted to. He had tremendous support shortly after he was elected to the oval office.
> 
> Now, if you can dispute what I have just said, by all means do so. I'm anxious to hear how you're going to excuse the total lack of leadership from Mr. Obama. Again, don't blame Congress for his failures as leader and as president, he had the support of the majority of Americans that would've stood by his side against Congress if he had asked. I'll wait for your response. Thanks.
Click to expand...



If you didn't bother to read the article, then there is no point in responding to you.  If you did read the article and weren't able to figure it out.......then you're too obtuse for me to bother trying to explain it to you.  It doesn't matter what the people wanted........the obstinate Republicans in Congress were not about to do the will of the people.  We all saw that over and over....maybe you had your blinders on.

Here are just a few of the things...in the article.....
combating waste and abuse. 
save the federal government money.  
signed the Weapons Systems Acquisition Reform Actto stop waste, fraud and abuse in the defense procurement and contracting system. 

signed the American Recovery and Reinvestment Act,
In his first year, the American Recovery and Reinvestment Act *created and sustained 2.1 million jobs* and stimulated the economy 3.5%.

He created the Making Home Affordable home refinancing plan.


----------



## Mertex

9/11 inside job said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to our Board.  You seem to have a lot of fear about the future.  Hope you find a safe place to hide......
> 
> don't be shy, find a topic and post away....
> 
> 
> 
> He has a very good reason to fear the future as any thinking american should the fact BOTH parties are corrupt and neither represent the people.there is no hope for the future of america or the world as long as we have this corrupt two party system of demopublicans and reprocrats.we need a third party president,one who will serve the people instead of the bankers which by the way i hope that avatar is sarcastic since if you vote for another bush or another clinton,you are part of the problem why america has been ruined.
> 
> the last REAL president we had who did not tow the party line and served the people instead of the bankers paid the price for it on nov 22nd 1963. so of course he fears the future.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's your opinion and you're entitled to it.....doesn't mean you're right.   Obama has done many things that have benefitted the middle class.....he could have done more if he didn't have to fight the opposition - "The Party of NO"....!
> 
> A LONG List Of President Obama s Accomplishments With Citations Beezodog s Place
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Im not saying that link isnt correct however thats a fact not opinion.I go by facts not what our corrupt school system has taught me and the FACTS are that he lied about what he said he was going to do.He said he was going to reverse the patriot act that Bush signed which has caused us to lose more freedoms than before but he not only has continued all of the policys of Bush,the bastard has EXPANDED them.
> 
> you need to get educated and watch this two hour video that nobody has ever been able to debunk.if you vote for that evil bitch HELLERY instead of writing in an independent,then you are part of the problem.
> 
> again I can show you the evidence in this two hour video but i cant make you watch it.i can lead a horse to water but i cannot make him drink it.
> 
> I have my suspecions that pete carrol of the seahawks took a payoff to throw the superbowl but i have no proof on that.THAT is an an opinion of mine that carrol threw the superbowl. however everything i said before all that is FACTS that CAN be proved.theres a difference in the two.
Click to expand...


Bwahahaha....you are claiming that the things on the list are "opinions" and not fact.....you're delusional.

What freedoms have you lost?  You're ignoring all the things he has been able to do in spite of the obstinate Republicans holding him back, and focusing on one thing, which according to "facts" 6 in 10 Americans were in favor of.  The House passed the Obama extensions 250-153, and without the extension, our security wouldn't be able to obtain information on terrorist plotting.  42% favored the extension while 34% felt it went too far.  If we were to listen to the likes of you and were to have another terrorist attack of the magnitude of 9/11, you would be the first one to shriek and whine that Obama didn't do enough.

You sound like a bitter person, angry because you and those of your ilk can't come up with a credible candidate that doesn't sound as dumb as the rest of the Republican clowns.  And, you're right, I'm not going to waste 2 hours listening to some anti-Obama propaganda dreamed up by haters and know-nothings and you can bet your ass I'm going to vote for Hillary.  You can take your Independent and put him where the sun don't shine because he's going to go down like the rest of the Republican clowns parading around as Presidential material.


----------



## Sonny Clark

Mertex said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to our Board.  You seem to have a lot of fear about the future.  Hope you find a safe place to hide......
> 
> don't be shy, find a topic and post away....
> 
> 
> 
> He has a very good reason to fear the future as any thinking american should the fact BOTH parties are corrupt and neither represent the people.there is no hope for the future of america or the world as long as we have this corrupt two party system of demopublicans and reprocrats.we need a third party president,one who will serve the people instead of the bankers which by the way i hope that avatar is sarcastic since if you vote for another bush or another clinton,you are part of the problem why america has been ruined.
> 
> the last REAL president we had who did not tow the party line and served the people instead of the bankers paid the price for it on nov 22nd 1963. so of course he fears the future.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's your opinion and you're entitled to it.....doesn't mean you're right.   Obama has done many things that have benefitted the middle class.....he could have done more if he didn't have to fight the opposition - "The Party of NO"....!
> 
> A LONG List Of President Obama s Accomplishments With Citations Beezodog s Place
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *First, what are the "many things" that he's done that directly benefitted the Middle Class?* Secondly, he was elected by the largest margin in history. Yet, not once did he ask the American people to stand with him against Congress. He never once used the power of the people to assist him in pushing through an agenda that included a rebirth of this once great nation. He ignored the tremendous support given him at the election polls. So, he has no one to blame except himself. After he was elected the first time, the American people would've stood with him on the steps of the Capitol and called Congress out into the street. Don't blame Congress for Obama's failures, blame Obama for Obama's failures. He could have enlisted the power of the people a la MLK and lead the people arm in arm against our anti-America Congress if he had wanted to. He had tremendous support shortly after he was elected to the oval office.
> 
> Now, if you can dispute what I have just said, by all means do so. I'm anxious to hear how you're going to excuse the total lack of leadership from Mr. Obama. Again, don't blame Congress for his failures as leader and as president, he had the support of the majority of Americans that would've stood by his side against Congress if he had asked. I'll wait for your response. Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you didn't bother to read the article, then there is no point in responding to you.  If you did read the article and weren't able to figure it out.......then you're too obtuse for me to bother trying to explain it to you.  It doesn't matter what the people wanted........the obstinate Republicans in Congress were not about to do the will of the people.  We all saw that over and over....maybe you had your blinders on.
> 
> Here are just a few of the things...in the article.....
> combating waste and abuse.
> save the federal government money.
> signed the Weapons Systems Acquisition Reform Actto stop waste, fraud and abuse in the defense procurement and contracting system.
> 
> signed the American Recovery and Reinvestment Act,
> In his first year, the American Recovery and Reinvestment Act *created and sustained 2.1 million jobs* and stimulated the economy 3.5%.
> 
> He created the Making Home Affordable home refinancing plan.
Click to expand...

(1) - "Combating waste and abuse" - Please, you're kidding, right? Then please explain Afghanistan, excessive military spending, the care and support of illegal immigrants,, unnecessary government travel, Medicare and Medicaid fraud and corruption, foreign aid, subsidies to Brazilian corn crops, bribes paid to Iran and North Korea, "The Fence", supplying weapons to drug lords and terrorists, building mosques on foreign soil, the excessive number of military bases on foreign soil, exploring the far reaches of the universe, pork spending, no-bid government contracts ( Halliburton ), subsidies to rich farmers and big oil, etc.
(2) - "Save the federal government money" - What? - Please read my response to "combating waste and abuse" listed above.
(3) - "....fraud and abuse in the defense procurement and contracting system" - Seriously? Do you know the cost and "over-runs" associated with the F-35 and other planes? Please research defense spending and cost over-runs. Also, as mentioned above, check no-bid contracts such as the ones issued to Halliburton. Check the cost stats for Afghanistan and see how much money can not be accounted for.
(4) - "Signed the American Recovery and Reinvestment Act" - Again, Pleeeeeease --  How has that helped the Middle Class? That money did absolutely zero for anyone except the financial institutions and Wall Street. Check the continuing conditions on Main Street America.
(5) - "Created Jobs" - Are you serious? - Check the REAL unemployment numbers. Check the number of unemployed over the age of 50. Check the number of college grads flipping burgers and living with parents. Research our jobs market and see the types of jobs available. Our jobs consist of part-time, low-wage, and temporary employment. What a joke.
(6) "Making Homes Affordable" --- Oh give me a break. We have less home ownership, thus the reason that rent is going through the roof. The refinancing was to correct bad mortgage loans that scammed buyers into adjustable rate mortgages. Many mortgage companies were heavily fined as a result.

Again, what has he done to help the Middle Class as a whole? Remember, the Middle Class experienced unemployment, lost equity in their homes, some of their pension plans are in trouble, they get very little interest on savings accounts, the cost of living has increased, health care cost has increased, etc.

You'll have to do a lot better than what you've done so far to show any benefits for the Middle Class.


----------



## Mertex

Sonny Clark said:


> (1) - "Combating waste and abuse" - Please, you're kidding, right? Then please explain Afghanistan, excessive military spending, the care and support of illegal immigrants,,




Right there you are showing your ignorance.  Afghanistan was a Bush started war, the only one that Bush should have concentrated on.  Instead we wasted Americans, money and effort in Iraq, which then gave the birth to ISIS and what is Obama supposed to do?  Ignore it?  The excessive military spending is a Republican baby, so don't blame Obama over that.  As for the "support" of illegal immigrants, please explain exactly how does Obama care and support illegal immigrants?  Illegal immigrants are here to work....they pay taxes and don't get any benefits, so you're out on left field on that one.


----------



## Sonny Clark

Mertex said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> 
> (1) - "Combating waste and abuse" - Please, you're kidding, right? Then please explain Afghanistan, excessive military spending, the care and support of illegal immigrants,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right there you are showing your ignorance.  Afghanistan was a Bush started war, the only one that Bush should have concentrated on.  Instead we wasted Americans, money and effort in Iraq, which then gave the birth to ISIS and what is Obama supposed to do?  Ignore it?  The excessive military spending is a Republican baby, so don't blame Obama over that.  As for the "support" of illegal immigrants, please explain exactly how does Obama care and support illegal immigrants?  Illegal immigrants are here to work....they pay taxes and don't get any benefits, so you're out on left field on that one.
Click to expand...

FYI - Even though the fight against terrorism started under Bush I, it has continued under Clinton, Bush II, and now Obama. During those almost 25 years, absolutely nothing has been accomplished that benefits anyone except government contractors, terrorists, and foreign governments. During those years, we've lost many of our men and women in uniform, destroyed life for civilians in Iraq, spent untold hundreds of $Billions, and we're responsible for many disabled Vets. The American taxpayers will be paying for those senseless deadly costly wars for generations to come. Those conflicts ( political and diplomatic wars ) have accomplished zero as far as terrorism is concerned.

FYI - The American taxpayers are funding illegal immigrants at a cost in the hundreds of $Billions. ( ask the states of California and Texas ). We pay for their health care, education, food, housing, and in some cases, their transportation. We have been forced to hire tens of thousands of border patrol agents, Bi-lingual teachers, 911 operators, counselors, lawyers, and have printed Bi-lingual signs and literature. Our jails and prison house them, we have street crime associated with them, illegal drugs, and women coming here just to have their babies born in this country. The cost to taxpayers is astronomical by any standard.

Now, which one of us is ignorant? Are you living in a state of denial? Are you blind to all of this?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Mertex said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to our Board.  You seem to have a lot of fear about the future.  Hope you find a safe place to hide......
> 
> don't be shy, find a topic and post away....
> 
> 
> 
> He has a very good reason to fear the future as any thinking american should the fact BOTH parties are corrupt and neither represent the people.there is no hope for the future of america or the world as long as we have this corrupt two party system of demopublicans and reprocrats.we need a third party president,one who will serve the people instead of the bankers which by the way i hope that avatar is sarcastic since if you vote for another bush or another clinton,you are part of the problem why america has been ruined.
> 
> the last REAL president we had who did not tow the party line and served the people instead of the bankers paid the price for it on nov 22nd 1963. so of course he fears the future.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's your opinion and you're entitled to it.....doesn't mean you're right.   Obama has done many things that have benefitted the middle class.....he could have done more if he didn't have to fight the opposition - "The Party of NO"....!
> 
> A LONG List Of President Obama s Accomplishments With Citations Beezodog s Place
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Im not saying that link isnt correct however thats a fact not opinion.I go by facts not what our corrupt school system has taught me and the FACTS are that he lied about what he said he was going to do.He said he was going to reverse the patriot act that Bush signed which has caused us to lose more freedoms than before but he not only has continued all of the policys of Bush,the bastard has EXPANDED them.
> 
> you need to get educated and watch this two hour video that nobody has ever been able to debunk.if you vote for that evil bitch HELLERY instead of writing in an independent,then you are part of the problem.
> 
> again I can show you the evidence in this two hour video but i cant make you watch it.i can lead a horse to water but i cannot make him drink it.
> 
> I have my suspecions that pete carrol of the seahawks took a payoff to throw the superbowl but i have no proof on that.THAT is an an opinion of mine that carrol threw the superbowl. however everything i said before all that is FACTS that CAN be proved.theres a difference in the two.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bwahahaha....you are claiming that the things on the list are "opinions" and not fact.....you're delusional.
> 
> What freedoms have you lost?  You're ignoring all the things he has been able to do in spite of the obstinate Republicans holding him back, and focusing on one thing, which according to "facts" 6 in 10 Americans were in favor of.  The House passed the Obama extensions 250-153, and without the extension, our security wouldn't be able to obtain information on terrorist plotting.  42% favored the extension while 34% felt it went too far.  If we were to listen to the likes of you and were to have another terrorist attack of the magnitude of 9/11, you would be the first one to shriek and whine that Obama didn't do enough.
> 
> You sound like a bitter person, angry because you and those of your ilk can't come up with a credible candidate that doesn't sound as dumb as the rest of the Republican clowns.  And, you're right, I'm not going to waste 2 hours listening to some anti-Obama propaganda dreamed up by haters and know-nothings and you can bet your ass I'm going to vote for Hillary.  You can take your Independent and put him where the sun don't shine because he's going to go down like the rest of the Republican clowns parading around as Presidential material.
Click to expand...


No you are putting words in my mouth.I did not say that.I said the FACTS prove that every single president since LBJ has served the bankers instead of the people.get it right.

Its not dreamed up.your changing the subject here. see you know you are cornered and dont want to face the facts that Obama is no different than Bush so you are afraid to watch the video.

you cant deal with facts that you have been conditioned and programmed your whole life into believing that there is a difference in the party system.I have accepted it that I was programmed at one time,you cant accept it though. oh and gary johnson would be a MUCH better Candidate than either of these two clowns bushwacker or hellery and to no surprise,you are evading FACTS that Obama lied about the fact he was going to reverse all of Bushs policys.

you are in serious denial that we have not lost many freedoms since 9/11.The government has been able to illegally spy in its citizens since then.do try and keep up here.

the one thats falling for propaganda is you that there is a difference in the party system.Obama like Bush is a mass murderer and you cant debunk that fact.

you cant handle FACTS that the president is just a puppet,that if he does not serve the bankers,then he suffers the same fate our last REAL president did who served the people instead of the bankers on nov 22nd 1963.you cant handle facts thats the reason they have all stayed alive because they have served the bankers interests instead of the people.

Oh and the title of that video is misleading,it talks about all those things that BOTH parties are corrupt. Obama just like Bush is a mass murderer and you cant refute that.you lose. and just do this in your rebutalls.


Lastly,what freedoms have we lost you ask? wakey,wakey,get off that deserted island you been living on.  the game has ended,time to get out the crying towel in cry in defeat.lol



What We ve Lost Since 9 11 Peter Van Buren


got news for you,the police are no longer required to issue a warrent anymore against us.thats been the law since the ages of time and violates the constitution there jane. 

they arent even trying to hide that fact,they come out in say it in movies and tv shows now how they are not required to issue  a warren to search a house. For example,you watch old police shows from the 70's ADAM 12 for example,they always talk about having to issue a warrent to search a house. Guess what? since 9/11,thats no longer required,again,what deserted island YOU been living on?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Sonny Clark said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to our Board.  You seem to have a lot of fear about the future.  Hope you find a safe place to hide......
> 
> don't be shy, find a topic and post away....
> 
> 
> 
> He has a very good reason to fear the future as any thinking american should the fact BOTH parties are corrupt and neither represent the people.there is no hope for the future of america or the world as long as we have this corrupt two party system of demopublicans and reprocrats.we need a third party president,one who will serve the people instead of the bankers which by the way i hope that avatar is sarcastic since if you vote for another bush or another clinton,you are part of the problem why america has been ruined.
> 
> the last REAL president we had who did not tow the party line and served the people instead of the bankers paid the price for it on nov 22nd 1963. so of course he fears the future.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's your opinion and you're entitled to it.....doesn't mean you're right.   Obama has done many things that have benefitted the middle class.....he could have done more if he didn't have to fight the opposition - "The Party of NO"....!
> 
> A LONG List Of President Obama s Accomplishments With Citations Beezodog s Place
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> First, what are the "many things" that he's done that directly benefitted the Middle Class? Secondly, he was elected by the largest margin in history. Yet, not once did he ask the American people to stand with him against Congress. He never once used the power of the people to assist him in pushing through an agenda that included a rebirth of this once great nation. He ignored the tremendous support given him at the election polls. So, he has no one to blame except himself. After he was elected the first time, the American people would've stood with him on the steps of the Capitol and called Congress out into the street. Don't blame Congress for Obama's failures, blame Obama for Obama's failures. He could have enlisted the power of the people a la MLK and lead the people arm in arm against our anti-America Congress if he had wanted to. He had tremendous support shortly after he was elected to the oval office.
> 
> Now, if you can dispute what I have just said, by all means do so. I'm anxious to hear how you're going to excuse the total lack of leadership from Mr. Obama. Again, don't blame Congress for his failures as leader and as president, he had the support of the majority of Americans that would've stood by his side against Congress if he had asked. I'll wait for your response. Thanks.
Click to expand...


I noticed how she went into evade mode when you took her to school on this.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

since my first post was so long figured I would post that link  here again  so you dont have an excuse to play dodgeball again.

EXPOSING BUSH.
And the same has been true of the management of newspapers. In mid-2004, James Risen and Eric Lichtblau uncovered George W. Bush's illegal warrantless eavesdropping program, but the _New York Times_ held the story for 15 months, until after Bush's reelection. Executives at the _Times_ were told by administration officials that if they ran the story, they'd be helping terrorists. They accepted that. In 2006, the_Los Angeles Times _similarly gave in to the NSA and suppressed a story on government wiretaps of Americans.

EXPOSING OBAMA.
The nuclear option against such truthtellers is the Espionage Act, a law that offended the Constitution when implemented in the midst of World War I. It has been resurrected by the Obama administration as a blunt “wartime” tool for silencing and punishing whistleblowers.

The Obama administration has already charged six people under that act for allegedly mishandling classified information. Even Richard Nixon only invoked it once, in a failed prosecution against Pentagon Papers whistleblower Daniel Ellsberg.

What We ve Lost Since 9 11 Peter Van Buren


and YOU say Obama is different than Bush.Talk about delusional.


chess game is over,you have been checkmated,try to be mature and accept defeat.

whats REALLY funny is that you claim i sound bitter and angry  when you cant refute facts.


If I am bitter and angry,YOU are playing dodgeball.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Mertex said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> 
> (1) - "Combating waste and abuse" - Please, you're kidding, right? Then please explain Afghanistan, excessive military spending, the care and support of illegal immigrants,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right there you are showing your ignorance.  Afghanistan was a Bush started war, the only one that Bush should have concentrated on.  Instead we wasted Americans, money and effort in Iraq, which then gave the birth to ISIS and what is Obama supposed to do?  Ignore it?  The excessive military spending is a Republican baby, so don't blame Obama over that.  As for the "support" of illegal immigrants, please explain exactly how does Obama care and support illegal immigrants?  Illegal immigrants are here to work....they pay taxes and don't get any benefits, so you're out on left field on that one.
Click to expand...


see you are just helping me prove my case FOR me how there is no difference in the two parties,how they are both corrupt.

Bush lied to american people about WMD's,committed treason against the american people so he could invade that country and Obama who is SUPPOSE to be from a different party,has not taken prosecution steps against him which he easily could do. Thats what each president from this alleged two party system does each time,they never take prosecution steps against the former administration even though they were from a different party and they committed treason and a criminal and you have this delusion that Obama is different than Bush.

Oh and Obama has expanded the war into other countrys that have done nothing to us by the way.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Sonny Clark said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to our Board.  You seem to have a lot of fear about the future.  Hope you find a safe place to hide......
> 
> don't be shy, find a topic and post away....
> 
> 
> 
> He has a very good reason to fear the future as any thinking american should the fact BOTH parties are corrupt and neither represent the people.there is no hope for the future of america or the world as long as we have this corrupt two party system of demopublicans and reprocrats.we need a third party president,one who will serve the people instead of the bankers which by the way i hope that avatar is sarcastic since if you vote for another bush or another clinton,you are part of the problem why america has been ruined.
> 
> the last REAL president we had who did not tow the party line and served the people instead of the bankers paid the price for it on nov 22nd 1963. so of course he fears the future.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's your opinion and you're entitled to it.....doesn't mean you're right.   Obama has done many things that have benefitted the middle class.....he could have done more if he didn't have to fight the opposition - "The Party of NO"....!
> 
> A LONG List Of President Obama s Accomplishments With Citations Beezodog s Place
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *First, what are the "many things" that he's done that directly benefitted the Middle Class?* Secondly, he was elected by the largest margin in history. Yet, not once did he ask the American people to stand with him against Congress. He never once used the power of the people to assist him in pushing through an agenda that included a rebirth of this once great nation. He ignored the tremendous support given him at the election polls. So, he has no one to blame except himself. After he was elected the first time, the American people would've stood with him on the steps of the Capitol and called Congress out into the street. Don't blame Congress for Obama's failures, blame Obama for Obama's failures. He could have enlisted the power of the people a la MLK and lead the people arm in arm against our anti-America Congress if he had wanted to. He had tremendous support shortly after he was elected to the oval office.
> 
> Now, if you can dispute what I have just said, by all means do so. I'm anxious to hear how you're going to excuse the total lack of leadership from Mr. Obama. Again, don't blame Congress for his failures as leader and as president, he had the support of the majority of Americans that would've stood by his side against Congress if he had asked. I'll wait for your response. Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you didn't bother to read the article, then there is no point in responding to you.  If you did read the article and weren't able to figure it out.......then you're too obtuse for me to bother trying to explain it to you.  It doesn't matter what the people wanted........the obstinate Republicans in Congress were not about to do the will of the people.  We all saw that over and over....maybe you had your blinders on.
> 
> Here are just a few of the things...in the article.....
> combating waste and abuse.
> save the federal government money.
> signed the Weapons Systems Acquisition Reform Actto stop waste, fraud and abuse in the defense procurement and contracting system.
> 
> signed the American Recovery and Reinvestment Act,
> In his first year, the American Recovery and Reinvestment Act *created and sustained 2.1 million jobs* and stimulated the economy 3.5%.
> 
> He created the Making Home Affordable home refinancing plan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (1) - "Combating waste and abuse" - Please, you're kidding, right? Then please explain Afghanistan, excessive military spending, the care and support of illegal immigrants,, unnecessary government travel, Medicare and Medicaid fraud and corruption, foreign aid, subsidies to Brazilian corn crops, bribes paid to Iran and North Korea, "The Fence", supplying weapons to drug lords and terrorists, building mosques on foreign soil, the excessive number of military bases on foreign soil, exploring the far reaches of the universe, pork spending, no-bid government contracts ( Halliburton ), subsidies to rich farmers and big oil, etc.
> (2) - "Save the federal government money" - What? - Please read my response to "combating waste and abuse" listed above.
> (3) - "....fraud and abuse in the defense procurement and contracting system" - Seriously? Do you know the cost and "over-runs" associated with the F-35 and other planes? Please research defense spending and cost over-runs. Also, as mentioned above, check no-bid contracts such as the ones issued to Halliburton. Check the cost stats for Afghanistan and see how much money can not be accounted for.
> (4) - "Signed the American Recovery and Reinvestment Act" - Again, Pleeeeeease --  How has that helped the Middle Class? That money did absolutely zero for anyone except the financial institutions and Wall Street. Check the continuing conditions on Main Street America.
> (5) - "Created Jobs" - Are you serious? - Check the REAL unemployment numbers. Check the number of unemployed over the age of 50. Check the number of college grads flipping burgers and living with parents. Research our jobs market and see the types of jobs available. Our jobs consist of part-time, low-wage, and temporary employment. What a joke.
> (6) "Making Homes Affordable" --- Oh give me a break. We have less home ownership, thus the reason that rent is going through the roof. The refinancing was to correct bad mortgage loans that scammed buyers into adjustable rate mortgages. Many mortgage companies were heavily fined as a result.
> 
> Again, what has he done to help the Middle Class as a whole? Remember, the Middle Class experienced unemployment, lost equity in their homes, some of their pension plans are in trouble, they get very little interest on savings accounts, the cost of living has increased, health care cost has increased, etc.
> 
> You'll have to do a lot better than what you've done so far to show any benefits for the Middle Class.
Click to expand...


you took her to school major big time and checkmated her.


----------



## Mertex

9/11 inside job said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> He has a very good reason to fear the future as any thinking american should the fact BOTH parties are corrupt and neither represent the people.there is no hope for the future of america or the world as long as we have this corrupt two party system of demopublicans and reprocrats.we need a third party president,one who will serve the people instead of the bankers which by the way i hope that avatar is sarcastic since if you vote for another bush or another clinton,you are part of the problem why america has been ruined.
> 
> the last REAL president we had who did not tow the party line and served the people instead of the bankers paid the price for it on nov 22nd 1963. so of course he fears the future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's your opinion and you're entitled to it.....doesn't mean you're right.   Obama has done many things that have benefitted the middle class.....he could have done more if he didn't have to fight the opposition - "The Party of NO"....!
> 
> A LONG List Of President Obama s Accomplishments With Citations Beezodog s Place
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *First, what are the "many things" that he's done that directly benefitted the Middle Class?* Secondly, he was elected by the largest margin in history. Yet, not once did he ask the American people to stand with him against Congress. He never once used the power of the people to assist him in pushing through an agenda that included a rebirth of this once great nation. He ignored the tremendous support given him at the election polls. So, he has no one to blame except himself. After he was elected the first time, the American people would've stood with him on the steps of the Capitol and called Congress out into the street. Don't blame Congress for Obama's failures, blame Obama for Obama's failures. He could have enlisted the power of the people a la MLK and lead the people arm in arm against our anti-America Congress if he had wanted to. He had tremendous support shortly after he was elected to the oval office.
> 
> Now, if you can dispute what I have just said, by all means do so. I'm anxious to hear how you're going to excuse the total lack of leadership from Mr. Obama. Again, don't blame Congress for his failures as leader and as president, he had the support of the majority of Americans that would've stood by his side against Congress if he had asked. I'll wait for your response. Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you didn't bother to read the article, then there is no point in responding to you.  If you did read the article and weren't able to figure it out.......then you're too obtuse for me to bother trying to explain it to you.  It doesn't matter what the people wanted........the obstinate Republicans in Congress were not about to do the will of the people.  We all saw that over and over....maybe you had your blinders on.
> 
> Here are just a few of the things...in the article.....
> combating waste and abuse.
> save the federal government money.
> signed the Weapons Systems Acquisition Reform Actto stop waste, fraud and abuse in the defense procurement and contracting system.
> 
> signed the American Recovery and Reinvestment Act,
> In his first year, the American Recovery and Reinvestment Act *created and sustained 2.1 million jobs* and stimulated the economy 3.5%.
> 
> He created the Making Home Affordable home refinancing plan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (1) - "Combating waste and abuse" - Please, you're kidding, right? Then please explain Afghanistan, excessive military spending, the care and support of illegal immigrants,, unnecessary government travel, Medicare and Medicaid fraud and corruption, foreign aid, subsidies to Brazilian corn crops, bribes paid to Iran and North Korea, "The Fence", supplying weapons to drug lords and terrorists, building mosques on foreign soil, the excessive number of military bases on foreign soil, exploring the far reaches of the universe, pork spending, no-bid government contracts ( Halliburton ), subsidies to rich farmers and big oil, etc.
> (2) - "Save the federal government money" - What? - Please read my response to "combating waste and abuse" listed above.
> (3) - "....fraud and abuse in the defense procurement and contracting system" - Seriously? Do you know the cost and "over-runs" associated with the F-35 and other planes? Please research defense spending and cost over-runs. Also, as mentioned above, check no-bid contracts such as the ones issued to Halliburton. Check the cost stats for Afghanistan and see how much money can not be accounted for.
> (4) - "Signed the American Recovery and Reinvestment Act" - Again, Pleeeeeease --  How has that helped the Middle Class? That money did absolutely zero for anyone except the financial institutions and Wall Street. Check the continuing conditions on Main Street America.
> (5) - "Created Jobs" - Are you serious? - Check the REAL unemployment numbers. Check the number of unemployed over the age of 50. Check the number of college grads flipping burgers and living with parents. Research our jobs market and see the types of jobs available. Our jobs consist of part-time, low-wage, and temporary employment. What a joke.
> (6) "Making Homes Affordable" --- Oh give me a break. We have less home ownership, thus the reason that rent is going through the roof. The refinancing was to correct bad mortgage loans that scammed buyers into adjustable rate mortgages. Many mortgage companies were heavily fined as a result.
> 
> Again, what has he done to help the Middle Class as a whole? Remember, the Middle Class experienced unemployment, lost equity in their homes, some of their pension plans are in trouble, they get very little interest on savings accounts, the cost of living has increased, health care cost has increased, etc.
> 
> You'll have to do a lot better than what you've done so far to show any benefits for the Middle Class.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you took her to school major big time and checkmated her.
Click to expand...


Bwahahaha.....says another comatose conservative that doesn't know his butt from a hole in the ground.....keep patting yourselves in the back, while you drool all over yourselves.  You can both keep believing your mythical facts fabricated by the Republican party, or you can accept reality.


*Obama Vs. Bush On Job Growth: 3 Long Years, 1 Simple Graph*
By Sara. Tuesday, January 24 2012

MUST SEE CONTENT

Politicians can say what they want, but The Bureau of Labor Statistics doesn’t lie. Please share this today!






Obama Vs. Bush On Job Growth 3 Long Years 1 Simple Graph MoveOn.Org Democracy In Action


----------



## Mertex

9/11 inside job said:


> I noticed how she went into evade mode when you took her to school on this.




It isn't evade mode......it's just fruitless to continue debating with fruitloops.....it doesn't matter how many facts you present them with, they keep regurgitating their own version of history. 

And you, all you can do is be a cheerleader for someone, must suck to have to hang on to someone else's coattails, especially when they're failing miserably.


----------



## Mr. H.

aLandRemembered said:


> I am a 20 year old college drop out that looks at the path this country is headed down and I do not know whether to cry from sorrow or to run away in fear, before you try to recruit me to your side, if you pledge allegiance to the republicans, the democrats, or big business don't waste your breath on me. We have hard times ahead of us but I really want to believe that we can save ourselves before it is too late.


Start your own business. That will cure you of this illness.


----------



## prison/con.net

yeah, you kick so much ass, in your dreams.  You dont even own a gun, you can't kick any ass at all without getting shot.


----------



## Unkotare

prison/con.net said:


> yeah, you kick so much ass, in your dreams.  You dont even own a gun, you can't kick any ass at all without getting shot.




Grow up, boy.


----------



## Picaro

aLandRemembered said:


> I am a 20 year old college drop out that looks at the path this country is headed down and I do not know whether to cry from sorrow or to run away in fear, before you try to recruit me to your side, if you pledge allegiance to the republicans, the democrats, or big business don't waste your breath on me. We have hard times ahead of us but I really want to believe that we can save ourselves before it is too late.



Well, from years of reading history, AKA the chronicles of Humans Behaving Badly, this is known as *'Situation Normal'*. But welcome to a board full of card carrying nattering nabobs of negativity. My personal opinion is things are a lot better for a significant percentage of people on the planet than ever before, which annoys the hell out of a lot of people for some reason, but to each their own.

On edit, after reading the usual neurotic sniveling here, a prime example of the above is the numbers of relatively affluent bourgeois types who have the time, leisure, and personal wealth it takes to snivel in thousands upon thousands of posts on the innernutz all day long. 'Poor deprived' people have no such luxuries.


----------

